# Bereit für ein Retry



## ra6nar03k (11. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich habe AoC schon im Early Acces gespielt und war sehr angetan von dem Spielkonzept und der Story aber das Spiel war mir aus technischer Sicht noch zu unfertig.
Jetzt habe ich AoC für 6€ bei amazon gesehen und überlegt ob ich noch ma anfangen soll, meine Fragen diesbezüglich sind folgende:

Wie sieht es mit der Lokalisierung jenseits Level 20 aus?
Hat sich perfomancemäßig seit dem Spielstart etwas verändert?
Hat man immer noch die vielen Instanzen in den Gebieten?
Wie siehts mit der Community im allgemeinen aus?
Gibt es mittlerweile High-Level Content?

Würde mich über konstruktive Antworten freuen (und bitte kein geflame).


----------



## Necropi (11. Januar 2009)

1. Ich würde mal sagen das ca. 95% lokalisiert sind.
Manche Quests im Questbuch sind auf Englisch 
(Hatte bis LVL 77 3 Stück)
Gebietswechsel beim Kutscher sind bei mir auch noch Englisch.

2.Die Performance hat sich stark gebessert.
Benutze Vista 64 Bit und habe weder Ruckler noch Abstürze.

3.Die Gebiete sind nachwievor Instanziert.

4. Community ist auf PVE-Server ASURA spitze.
Wenn in den nächsten Wochen die Serverzusammenlegung kommt,
hoffe ich, das sie spitze bleibt oder sogar noch besser wird.

5.??? Soweit bin ich mit LVL 77 noch nicht.

(Bin zwar schon seit 1.Day dabei, hab auch Deine Posts immer mal aufmerksam verfolgt,
aber komm aus beruflichen Gründen nicht oft zum Spielen)


----------



## Durlok (11. Januar 2009)

1. ist besser aber noch nicht 100% der ein oder andere NPC spricht immer noch Englisch

2. die Performanc ist deutlich besser geworden das spiel läuft auch stabiler

3. pro Gebiet gibt es meist nur noch 1 instanz ( da nicht mehr so viele Leute spielen wie zu beginn braucht es auch nicht mehr

4.ich spiele auf Asgard. Die Leute und Gilden mit welchen ich zusammen spielen sind sehr nett und auch das RP ist gut dass ist aber nur die eine Seite.
Der Global Chanal ist meist ziemlich zugespammt und Niveau los 

5. am High-Level Content hat sich leider noch nicht viel geändert 
Das PVP wurde etwas überarbeitet und verbessert
PVE ist immer noch das selbe wie zu beginn


----------



## Anetos (11. Januar 2009)

Ich würde es einfach ausprobieren. Es lohnt sich auf alle Fälle! Es ist viel verändert worden wenn ich du wäre würde ich einfach eine neue Klasse machen und  von 1 wieder anfangen es ist richtig geil! High-End Content ist genug da mann muss ihn nur Finde Raids,RP und natürlich PvP es ist das teil vergesst nicht AoC ist ein PvP Spiel! Reißt Battlekeeps ein mit verschiedene Taktiken macht Kriege erobert Hyboria sage ich nur!

Server empfehle ich dir Asgard zu nehmen, wenn du willst kann ich dich wieder näher ran führen an AoC /tell Atunis oder Malachin


Es kommt noch ein rießen Patch der viel verändert auch DX10 und der Server Merge hat schon angefangen!!!


----------



## Dradka (11. Januar 2009)

Ich will jetzt deswegen keinen eigenen Thread aufmachen aber läuft AOC auf Vista 32 jetzt halbwegs stabil? 
Das hat damals ja nicht annähernd hingehaun...


----------



## xdave78 (11. Januar 2009)

Dradka schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt deswegen keinen eigenen Thread aufmachen aber läuft AOC auf Vista 32 jetzt halbwegs stabil?
> Das hat damals ja nicht annähernd hingehaun...


Bei mir läufts seit dem Release auf Vista HP 32bit tadellos.


----------



## ra6nar03k (11. Januar 2009)

Anetos der Download läuft (14h left -.-) werde mich dann mal morgen abend ingame bei dir melden


----------



## Enos (11. Januar 2009)

Möcht auch keinen neuen Thread aufmachen deswegen.Aber wie sieht es auf nen PVE Server mit PVP aus? geht da viel oder eher wenig bis garnichts? Weil das Campen auf nen PVP server kann nerven nach ner bestimmten zeit :-)


----------



## Abrox (11. Januar 2009)

Enos schrieb:


> Möcht auch keinen neuen Thread aufmachen deswegen.Aber wie sieht es auf nen PVE Server mit PVP aus? geht da viel oder eher wenig bis garnichts? Weil das Campen auf nen PVP server kann nerven nach ner bestimmten zeit :-)



Eher weniger

Kannst PvP einschalten, soviel sei gesagt


----------



## Niko78 (11. Januar 2009)

ra6nar03k schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich habe AoC schon im Early Acces gespielt und war sehr angetan von dem Spielkonzept und der Story aber das Spiel war mir aus technischer Sicht noch zu unfertig.
> Jetzt habe ich AoC für 6€ bei amazon gesehen und überlegt ob ich noch ma anfangen soll, meine Fragen diesbezüglich sind folgende:
> ...



Die Fanboys sagen KLAR, steig ein, es ist der Hit.
Ich sage, jeder Euro für das Game ist anderswo besser investiert. Was soll es bringen in einem Game was aufzubauen, was nur mehr für eine kurze Zukujft ist?


----------



## erwo (12. Januar 2009)

Hi,



Niko78 schrieb:


> Ich sage, jeder Euro für das Game ist anderswo besser investiert. Was soll es bringen in einem Game was aufzubauen, was nur mehr für eine kurze Zukujft ist?



Es kommt halt darauf an, gibt ja dazu nicht die menge an Alternativen.

Da es rein subjektiv ist, kann man imho nur empfehlen es zu probieren,
Kosten technisch ists ja nun nicht soo das problem.

Das AOC nur für "eine kurze Zukujft" (was vermutlich "Zukunft" heissen
soll) ist imho nur eine Vermutung, die Realität schaut ein wenig anderst
aus, die Engine und das Spielprinzip sind zukunftssicher, und es kommen
stück für Stücke neue Erweiterungen in Form von kostenlosen
Patches heraus.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## erwo (12. Januar 2009)

Hi,



xdave78 schrieb:


> Bei mir läufts seit dem Release auf Vista HP 32bit tadellos.



Hatte am Anfang Probleme mit crashes unter Windows XP und Vista
32 bit, nur 64 bit Vista war problemlos.

Mittlerweile läuft es hier unter allen 3 genannten OS absturzfrei.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Januar 2009)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Die Fanboys sagen KLAR, steig ein, es ist der Hit.
> Ich sage, jeder Euro für das Game ist anderswo besser investiert. Was soll es bringen in einem Game was aufzubauen, was nur mehr für eine kurze Zukujft ist?


Nein, die "Fanboys" sagen fast immer: Schau's dir an und urteile selber. Ausnahmen gibts hier natürlich auch. Aber die, die alles perfekt und schönreden, kann man rationell genauso wenig ernst nehmen, wie dich und die anderen 5-6 immer wieder gleichen Leute hier, für die FC und AoC wie ein Dorn im Auge ist.


----------



## Phobius (12. Januar 2009)

Sodele, probier ich mal dir auch ein paar Antworten aus meiner Sicht zu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wie sieht es mit der Lokalisierung jenseits Level 20 aus?*

Wird immer besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier und da ist mal noch was auf (d)englisch aber größtenteils hat sich das gelegt.

*Hat sich perfomancemäßig seit dem Spielstart etwas verändert?*

Sehr viel. Anfangs war es mit meinem PC reiner Masochismus das Spiel zu spielen (unter den Mindestanforderungen), aber es hat sich viel getan. Ich komme mittlerweile auf ~20 FPS (je nach Gebiet & Spieler- / NPC Anzahl schwankend) aber es läuft um einiges sauberer und auch stabiler.

*Hat man immer noch die vielen Instanzen in den Gebieten?

*​Ja, die Instanzierung wurde nicht abgeschafft oder groß verändert. Durch den baldigen Servermerge wird es wohl noch mehr Instanzen geben, aber wahrscheinlich auch eine bessere Spielerdichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wie siehts mit der Community im allgemeinen aus?

*​Im gesamten besser wie die von World of Warcraft ... aber das ist ja auch net alzu schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du hast, wie überall, schwarze Schafe, aber allgemein gesehen ist es eine recht angenehme Community.

*Gibt es mittlerweile High-Level Content?

*Kann ich spielerisch beurteilen, aber es kamen Instanzen dazu und für den nächsten Content-Patch sind wieder eine Solo- und eine Gruppeninstanz geplant. Und das Armenviertel von Tarantie dürfen wir auch nicht vergessen, was sich nach aktuellen Aussagen wohl an Spieler für Level 72+ richten wird.


----------



## ghostrifle (12. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe vor ca. 2 Wochen mit AOC angefangen. Anfangs war ich noch etwas "befangen", da ich hier viele schlechte Dinge über da Spiel gelesen habe. Als Server habe ich mir Mitra ausgesucht. Keine Ahung wie das Spiel anfangs war, aber mir gefällt es sehr gut. Man hat halt mehr Action durch das Kampfsystem. Zur Zeit spiele ich AOC und WoW. Beide Spiele haben ihre Stärken und Schwächen. Meiner Meinung nach ist AOC auf jeden Fall einen Versuch Wert ! Alleine schon die Leute auf Mitra machen das Spiel spielenswert. Hilfsbereit ohne Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sogar morgens um 4,5 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weshalb soll AoC denn keine Zukunft haben ? Etwa wegen der Serverzusammenlegung ? Ich denke AoC wird es noch eine ganze Weile geben. Und selbst wenn nicht, habe ich dort eine schöne Zeit gehabt. AoC und WoW sind ja nicht mein Leben sondern nur ein kleiner Teil meines Lebens. So gesehen wäre es mir egal wenn AoC (oder halt WoW) in 1-2 Jahren ihren Geist aufgeben.


Grüsse ghost


----------



## Tiegars (12. Januar 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Nein, die "Fanboys" sagen fast immer: Schau's dir an und urteile selber. Ausnahmen gibts hier natürlich auch. Aber die, die alles perfekt und schönreden, kann man rationell genauso wenig ernst nehmen, wie dich und die anderen 5-6 immer wieder gleichen Leute hier, für die FC und AoC wie ein Dorn im Auge ist.


Stimmt nicht ich sage das ebenfalls und ich zähle mich ned zu den Fanboys^^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ghostrifle schrieb:


> Also ich habe vor ca. 2 Wochen mit AOC angefangen. Anfangs war ich noch etwas "befangen", da ich hier viele schlechte Dinge über da Spiel gelesen habe. Als Server habe ich mir Mitra ausgesucht. Keine Ahung wie das Spiel anfangs war, aber mir gefällt es sehr gut. Man hat halt mehr Action durch das Kampfsystem. Zur Zeit spiele ich AOC und WoW. Beide Spiele haben ihre Stärken und Schwächen. Meiner Meinung nach ist AOC auf jeden Fall einen Versuch Wert ! Alleine schon die Leute auf Mitra machen das Spiel spielenswert. Hilfsbereit ohne Ende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Spiele mal eine Figur bis 80 und dann schreib wieder deine Erfahrung. Meistens sieht es dann anderst aus^^

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Kheeleb (12. Januar 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Eher weniger
> 
> Kannst PvP einschalten, soviel sei gesagt



Oh, heißt das ich kann genau wie auf einem WoW-PvE-Server ein Flag setzen daß ich dann angreifbar bin und andere, die auch geflaggt sind, angreifen ? Das wär ja mal schick.

Als ich seinerzeit mit AoC angefangen hab bin ich auf einen PvE-Server gegangen weil ich mir das Geganke auf einem FFA-PvP Server nicht antun wollte. Dachte mit den Keepschlachten, Minispielen und Drunken Brawling hätte ich genug PvP wenn ich es denn wollte. Naja, hatte sich ja dann alles etwas anders entwickelt als gedacht und da hat mir das Open PvP dann doch etwas gefehlt.

Wie schauts denn auf den PvE-Servern aus ? Laufen viele Leute PvP-geflaggt rum ?

Da ich mit den Servermerges auch nochmal reinschauen möchte hab ich noch eine Frage: Wie spielt sich der Barbar mittlerweile im PvP ? Hatte ja am Anfang einige böse Nerfs abbekommen. Hat man im 1on1 eine reelle Chance oder ist der Barbar eher was fürs Gruppen-PvP ? Gibt es Klassen gegen die er besonders effektiv ist und Klassen gegen die er keine Sonne sieht oder ist er eher gleichbleibend gut / schlecht ?

Damit steht und fällt meine Rückkehr, denn die einzig wahre Klasse für AoC ist meiner Meinung nach natürlich der Barbar. (Wenn schon Conan dann auch richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Eventuell könnte ich mich noch damit anfreunden einen Eroberer neu anzufangen, aber mit Castern habe ich absolut nix am Hut. Geborener Cimmerier halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele mit Windows XP 32 auf einem AMD X2 6000+ mir 2 GB RAM und einer Nvidia 8800GT. Damit dürfte ich doch keine Probleme zu erwarten haben, oder ?

Schonmal danke für eure Antworten.

Gruß
Kheeleb


----------



## xdave78 (12. Januar 2009)

Kheeleb schrieb:


> Ich spiele mit Windows XP 32 auf einem AMD X2 6000+ mir 2 GB RAM und einer Nvidia 8800GT. Damit dürfte ich doch keine Probleme zu erwarten haben, oder ?
> 
> Schonmal danke für eure Antworten.


Also der Barbar ist wohl soweit ich das auds unsrer Gilde weiss ziemlich gut als PvP Char. Richtig geskillt halt viele CCs, Stuns, Knockbacks usw.

Mit dem PC haste auf keinen Fall Probleme müsstest eigentlich die Grafik hochschrauben können. Nach dem kommenden DX10 Patch würd ich über nen OS Wechsel nachdenken und damit einhergehend nochmal 2GB RAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn soweit ich gelesen habe sieht AoC mit DX10 ÜBERIRDISCH aus. Naja auf meinem Lappi wohl nicht aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Januar 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Spiele mal eine Figur bis 80 und dann schreib wieder deine Erfahrung. Meistens sieht es dann anderst aus^^


Wer über Endcontent bei einem Computerspiel - egal ob AoC, War, WoW, ... - monatelang rumflamed, dem fehlt glaube was richtiges im Leben. Soll nicht an dich gerichtet und auch keine Beleidigung sein, selbst wenn sichs so liest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nein, ich meine damit nicht echte Kritik. Die äußert man, die wird zur Kenntnis genommen und dann ist meist wieder gut.

Ich meine damit, dass man in einem Spiel - vorallem einem MMO - viel mehr Content hat und machen kann, als wie primär (und vlt noch so schnell wie mgl) die Maximalstufe zu erreichen, um dann jede Woche mit 10, 25 oder mehr Leuten auf Boss-Gegner X einkloppen, Burg Y erobern oder Keep Z einnehmen. Oder nicht?

Wer MMOs wie Fastfood "konsumiert", darf sich echt nicht wundern, wenn er am Ende enttäuscht ist.

Ich persönlich freu mich auf meine ersten Raids bei AoC. Aber dass ich das so spielen will wie WoW, bezweifel ich stark. Einmal reicht ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corpescrust (12. Januar 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich persönlich freu mich auf meine ersten Raids bei AoC. Aber dass ich das so spielen will wie WoW, bezweifel ich stark. Einmal reicht ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Geht mir genauso !!

Ich find zwei bis drei mal die Woche Abends Zeit mich so frei machen das ich zum raiden gehen kann öder könnte.

Ich mach eigentlich genau das was ich auch bei WOW gemacht habe

Mal mach ich ein Minigame,mal eine 6er Inni,mal farm ich für die Gildenstadt,ab und an wenn es gut paßt wird geraidet.

Manchmal spiel ich auch meinen Twink.

Selbst wenn AOC eine Millionen Highendinstanzen hätte
Würde mir nix nützen.

Ich hab so viele Innis bei WOW nicht von innen gesehen,das selbe würde mir bei AOC auch  passieren.
Gar keine Frage der Level 80 Content muss ausgebaut werden ,aber das weiss FUncom.
Man hat so gar schon geäußert das darauf bald oberste Präorität gelegt wird.


----------



## Sylvvia (12. Januar 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht ich sage das ebenfalls und ich zähle mich ned zu den Fanboys^^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn er ein Mensch ist, der gleichzeitig auch noch arbeiten muß und evtl auch noch Familie hat, dann braucht er
bis zum ersten Stufe 80 char mal Minimum ein halbes Jahr. Das hat sich dann wohl für 6 Euro Anschaffungskosten
+ 1 Freimonat im Vergleich zu anderen MMO's wohl gelohnt. Und ein Risiko ist auch nicht mehr dabei - denn der erste Monat (Testmonat?) ist ja ohnehin fast gratis. 

zu den Punkten:

1. es fast durchgehend lokalisiert - ein paar kleine Stellen sind noch Englisch (mich hat's nie gestört)
2. die Performance ist im Verhältnis um ein vielfaches besser geworden - aber vor allem die Komplettabstürze, die
    am meisten Nerven gekostet haben sind schon länger weg.
3. Ich hab schon lange nicht mehr erlebt, das sich Instanzen bilden.
4. Community ist im allgemeinen super (Asgard) - aber wie leider oben erwähnt wird der globale chat oft zugemüllt
5. Wenn man PvP nicht mag ist es im Moment wohl noch etwas dünn, aber wenn man jetzt anfängt, sollte es auf jeden Fall passen.

Gruß


----------



## Imzane (12. Januar 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Wenn man PvP nicht mag ist es im Moment wohl noch etwas dünn, aber wenn man jetzt anfängt, sollte es auf jeden Fall passen.



Ich hab vor kurzem angefangen und mir gefällts sehr gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (12. Januar 2009)

ra6nar03k schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit der Lokalisierung jenseits Level 20 aus?
> nur noch sehr wenige npc die der deutschen sprache nicht mächtig sind
> Hat sich perfomancemäßig seit dem Spielstart etwas verändert?
> ja sehr viel. früher konnte ich keine 30min am stück spielen nun teilweise einen ganzen tag ohne absturz
> ...






Kheeleb schrieb:


> Oh, heißt das ich kann genau wie auf einem WoW-PvE-Server ein Flag setzen daß ich dann angreifbar bin und andere, die auch geflaggt sind, angreifen ? Das wär ja mal schick.
> 
> Als ich seinerzeit mit AoC angefangen hab bin ich auf einen PvE-Server gegangen weil ich mir das Geganke auf einem FFA-PvP Server nicht antun wollte. Dachte mit den Keepschlachten, Minispielen und Drunken Brawling hätte ich genug PvP wenn ich es denn wollte. Naja, hatte sich ja dann alles etwas anders entwickelt als gedacht und da hat mir das Open PvP dann doch etwas gefehlt.
> 
> ...



blödsinn auf pve-severn kann man sich nicht pvp-flaggen.
in den grenzkönigreichen kannste pvp betreiben. sowie minigames und battlekeepkämpfe wenn man eine gute gilde hat!
barbar kann richtig gespielt extrem gut im pvp abgehen. hat viel sehr viel cc



Sylvvia schrieb:


> Wenn er ein Mensch ist, der gleichzeitig auch noch arbeiten muß und evtl auch noch Familie hat, dann braucht er
> bis zum ersten Stufe 80 char mal Minimum ein halbes Jahr. Das hat sich dann wohl für 6 Euro Anschaffungskosten
> + 1 Freimonat im Vergleich zu anderen MMO's wohl gelohnt. Und ein Risiko ist auch nicht mehr dabei - denn der erste Monat (Testmonat?) ist ja ohnehin fast gratis.



wieder blödsinn ^^ 
ich habe arbeit und auch familie und habe mittlerweile 3 80iger 1 70iger und 2 50iger chars.
bla bla nur leute ohne rl können 80iger haben.. guck dir die realität an.. mit viel rp zwischendurch vielleicht aber rp interessiert nicht alle spieler. wir haben in der gilde zb einen jungen familienvater der mittlerweile auch an seinem dritten 80iger arbeiten trotz frau+kind+arbeit und es ist das erste onlinespiel für ihn. man levelt halt extrem schnell wenn man eine gute gilde hat die helfen und sofort gruppenquest machen kann.

bei fragen könnt ihr mich auch ingame erreichen.
asura -> pinodjem
aries -> nataraya


----------



## Sylvvia (12. Januar 2009)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> wieder blödsinn ^^
> ich habe arbeit und auch familie und habe mittlerweile 3 80iger 1 70iger und 2 50iger chars.
> bla bla nur leute ohne rl können 80iger haben.. guck dir die realität an.. mit viel rp zwischendurch vielleicht aber rp interessiert nicht alle spieler. wir haben in der gilde zb einen jungen familienvater der mittlerweile auch an seinem dritten 80iger arbeiten trotz frau+kind+arbeit und es ist das erste onlinespiel für ihn. man levelt halt extrem schnell wenn man eine gute gilde hat die helfen und sofort gruppenquest machen kann.



Sicher gibt es sowas ... aber nicht jeder "Casualplayer" findet sofort eine Gilde die ihn derart durchzieht und wenn man pro Tag nicht mehr als 2 Stunden für sich hat, dann mach mir mal vor wie man von Mai aus 3 80er schafft (es sei denn man "spielt" ständig Grindgames - aber das nenn ich nicht spielen) und danach trotzdem noch verheiratet ist und seine Kinder wiedererkennt ... Bei drei 80ern hast du mal minimum 5 Stunden am Tag (wahrscheinlich mehr) Spielzeit. 
Nur mal als Beispiel - ich hab mit Anfahrtzeit tgl. 12 Stunden Arbeit / Fahrzeit + 6 Stunden Schlaf + 2 Stunden insgesamt für Essen und Körperpflege und die restliche 4 Stunden müssen für Familie und alles andere reichen ... da machst du mit Sicherheit keine 3 80er.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (12. Januar 2009)

der eine hat dies hobby der andere das.. und das ist gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zum glück habe ich nen kurzen arbeitsweg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich kann dich beruhigen auf 5+ std komme ich nicht jeden tag. ab und an sicherlich..
wenn ich mich dem hochbomben anderer gilden anschliessen würde hätte ich auch 6 80iger haben können. aber ich gehören noch zu den spielern die lieber questen wie stupide grinden.


----------



## MoVedder (12. Januar 2009)

kurze Frage nebenbei, wann kommt denn das so ersehnte Dx10 und Serverzusammenlegendes, HEILIGE - Update? lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Januar 2009)

Die Serverzusammenlegung ist grad im Gange. Am 7.1. wurden zwei US Server zusammengelegt -> http://www.gamevive.com/gamevive/mmorpg_news/747.html
Wann es bei uns soweit ist, weiß ich grad nicht.

DX10 Update soll irgendwann demnächst kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoVedder (12. Januar 2009)

k kewls.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Danke


----------



## Durlok (12. Januar 2009)

eu serverzusammenlegung soll diesen mittwoch sein ab 13.00
server sind dann für ca 24 h off


----------



## xdave78 (13. Januar 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Wenn er ein Mensch ist, der gleichzeitig auch noch arbeiten muß und evtl auch noch Familie hat, dann braucht er
> bis zum ersten Stufe 80 char mal Minimum ein halbes Jahr. Das hat sich dann wohl für 6 Euro Anschaffungskosten
> + 1 Freimonat im Vergleich zu anderen MMO's wohl gelohnt. Und ein Risiko ist auch nicht mehr dabei - denn der erste Monat (Testmonat?) ist ja ohnehin fast gratis.


Dito! Hab für meinen ersten Char von Mai bis Ende November gebraucht den auf 80 zu hieven. Aber wie Du sagtetst...grade über den Sommer hab ich seklten gespielt da kam ich vllt auf 5-6h inner Woche. Jetzt im Winter spiele ich schon "viel" - dh 3-4 x zw 2 und 5 Std (Raid) und dann wars das auch schon. Jedoch mit meinem Twink hab ich gemerkt dass ich bestimmt doppelt oder 3x so schnell levle  - hab diesmal Khopsef gemacht da hatt ich das Gefühl es geht viel schneller als im Conall...dafür ists lang nicht so schön da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Den Eroberer spiel ich jetzt grade mal 3 Wochen (ca 1-2x die Woche 2-3Std) und hab ihn "schon" auf 41 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lange Rede kurzer Sinn...der erste Char dauert bbei NORMALEN Leuten mit Questen lesen usw sicher länger als ein Twink mit dem man die bekannten Gebiete durchrennt.


----------



## Yaglan (13. Januar 2009)

Also für Endgame muss man erstmal wissen was man will oder erwartet?

Das bei WoW ist für mich zb kein Endgame sondern nur eine Pure verarsche. 
Ausrüstung zusammen tragen und nur danach beurteilt zu werden.
Ruf farmen die ganze zeit.  

Soll so das Endgame aussehen?

Endgame soll von spielern gebildet werden finde ich und da müssen mehrere sachen rein.
So wie ich das mitbekommen habe bemüht sich sich die Community ja eine Story aufzubauen die dann auf den Server gild. Das ist ein genialer Grundsatz finde. Sowas muss AoC mehr vordern da muss FC noch mehr einbauen.

Das ist meine meinung. 

So die Hauptgeschichte sollte auch noch hat Blizzard bis jetzt genial gemacht. Es gab bis jetzt immer ein Grund warum du etwas in einen Raid gelegt hast. Kilikkyy oder wie die geschrieben wird. Hat zwar jetzt nicht direkt eine Quest aber man erfährt das sie eine Invasion Plant. 
Yakmar soll jetzt einfach als Tropfäre dienen find ich aber ok.

Vistrix haste eine erklärung warum du ihn sogar immer wieder Legen kannst. das der Drache nicht sterben kann. 

Schwarze Festung haste so 10 Quests für mit sehr nettes Questbelohnungen. 

Diese testversion soll kommen wurde Offiziel gesagt aber zur zeit gibs die eben noch nicht. Vieleicht kommt es auch nur mit den Addon. 

Hm  das wäre ein Thema im Offizielen Forum wert.....

Aber erst muss ich mein Acc aktivieren.... muss aber erst sicher gehen das ich es mir leisten kann....


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (13. Januar 2009)

zum schnell leveln könnte man noch anmerken das ich in unserer zu dem zeitpunkt 150 mann starken gilde nummer 50 war der die 80ig erreicht hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich habe mit meinem ersten char jede ecke erkundet. tortage habe ich mit level 21 oder 22 erst verlassen weil ich immer noch quest hatte und alle abschliessen wollte. bin dann ins conall-tal habe es komplett durchgequestet sogar teils die dunkelroten und bin dann erst in die beiden anderen gebiete. ich habe alle quest gemacht ob grau - grün - gelb - rot. 
beim twinken interessieren mich die questtexte nicht mehr. auch lange quest wie mit genzio dem ollen weichei gehe ich dabei aus dem weg. ich mache -20 quest am stück und gebe sie dann geschlossen ab. erledige viele quest aus einem gebietsbereich - das spart viele laufwege besonders im levelbereich u40 ohne gaul.
so kommt man in kurzer zeit extrem schnell vorran.

ich habe mir bei diesem spiel eigenen content geschaffen. raiden mit einem heiler - dann mit einem range dd´ler und aktuell mit nem hox einem magisch begabten meele. die bosse sind immer die gleich aber die aufgaben im raid sind immer unterschiedlich was die ganze sache für mich wieder spannend macht.

als heiler kannste maintank oder dd - supportklassen heiler sein. zwei völlig unterschiedliche aufgaben. 

als range dd in meinem fall der necro haste bei killi zb. sonderaufgabe zerschmettern und ich habe beim trash die ehrenwache gekitet. vistrix att´s ziehen - gilfboss att´s ziehen und überleben. den richtigen zeitpunkt finden wann man ins spellweaving geht und full damage fahren kann ohne aggro zu ziehen. zig sonderaufgaben wenn man zuverlässig ist sich anbietet und auch keine angst vorm sterben hat ^^

als meele dd die gruppe buffen den gegner debuffen. stunnen einfach alles nutzen was sein klasse hergibt. auch mit meeles kann man kiten - sogar t2 mit stoffrüssi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonderaufgaben übernehmen. klicker bei yaremka - zeitansager.

mein tip an alle spieler die sich später beim raiden langweilen einfach eine andere klasse hochspielen oder auch mal sonderaufgaben übernehmen dann schafft ihr euch selbst euren content.


----------



## rEdiC (13. Januar 2009)

Hatte das Spiel mal gespielt, nur bis Level 11, wegen zu schlechter Hardware. Habe jetzt einen amd x2 2,1 ghz, 2gb ram, geforce 9600 gt. Läufts jetzt besser? Damals konnte ich nichtmal Zauber anschalten...


----------



## Factions (13. Januar 2009)

*Funcom schließt 31 Server* 

Link => Quelle

Viel Spaß beim Retry, ich bereue meine Reaktivierung. Jetzt kommt das Teil endgültig in die Mülltonne und nie wieder was von Funcom...
Und ich finde den Newsaufmacher von der Quelle einfach nur Realistisch. Serverzusammenlegung bedeutet auch Server abschalten... Irgendwie wird hier bei Buffed nur noch alles verschönert...
Ps. Ich hab nen Level 80iger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niko78 (13. Januar 2009)

Zum nochmaligen Versuch: ein einfaches NEIN. Begründung dazu: das Spiel hat seine beste Zeit schon hinter sich. Wäre ja nicht viel anders als wenn jemand wieder z.B. seinen DAoC reaktivieren würde.
Funcom hatte seine Chance und diese verspielt und was heute noch dazu kommt ist nicht mehr als eine kleine Erdnuss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solansolar (13. Januar 2009)

Wenn die Serverzusammenführung und der PVE Content und DX10 Patch abgeschlossen sind werde ich meinen Account auch wieder reaktivieren.

Wenn man eher der Casual-PVE Spieler ist sind volle Server und damit wahrscheinlich einfachere Gruppenfindung ein wichtiges Kriterium für ein MMO.
Obwohl sich die "Schließung der 31 Server" nicht bestreiten läßt hört sich aus "5 Deutschen werden 2" irgendwie freundlicher an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xilent (13. Januar 2009)

Nur um es kurz zu fassen und die fehlerhaften Denkvorgänge meiner Vorposter (Factions und Niko78) wieder wett zu machen. Das insgesamt 31 Server geschlossen werden, heißt nicht, dass das Spiel am nächsten Morgen schon tot ist (auch wenn es sich manche so sehr wünschen)!  Die Spieler werden auf andere Server verlegt, damit die Spielerkapazität, sich auf den noch bestehenden Servern erhöht und sowas wie "Bevölkerung" vorhanden ist. Wer vorher an dem Spiel was gefunden hat, wird, so denke ich, eine Reaktivierung nicht bereuen. Wer es damals schon scheiße fand, braucht nicht zu reaktivieren und kann seinem Leben einen größeren Sinn geben, als dauernd den AoC-Bereich voll zu müllen.


----------



## Yaglan (13. Januar 2009)

31 Server werden ich nenne es mal Verübergehen Abgeschaltet um Geld zu Sparen. Hört sich zwar was Makaber an aber ich denke mal jeder Normale Mensch würde das auch abschaltet was er nicht braucht wenn man dadurch Sparen kann. 

Bei WoW wären es auch einige Server.
Aber ne Blizzard macht es nicht weil es ein schlechtes Bild macht. Das WoW aber geister Server hat kann niemand bestreiten.

Ausserdem werden die charactere verlegt. Also wasist daran so schlimm?

Musst du mal so sehen FC Selber hat viel weniger Server geplant bereit zu stellen nur durch die Community haben sie mehr Server bereit gestellt. Und was nun? FC hatte recht.

Also ich seh noch lange kein Ende.


----------



## Anetos (13. Januar 2009)

Natürlich gab es ein Spielerschwund aber nicht deswegen werden Server dichte gemacht auch der Servermerge hat damit zutun aus 5 Servern wurde ein Server gemacht in England so ist wieder was los!
Und da drann ist nur die COmmunity schuld vor Release sagte FC von welchen Servern es wie viele gibt die Community hat gemeckert es sein zu wenig so hat FC es übertrieben und zu vile Server gemacht!!!!


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Januar 2009)

Factions schrieb:


> *Funcom schließt 31 Server*
> 
> Link => Quelle


Ja, bitte noch mehr Halbwahrheiten zum Frühstück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht informierste dich das nächste mal vorher über die aktuellen Server-Merge-Vorgänge.


----------



## Tiegars (14. Januar 2009)

Moin,

man kann jetzt sagen was man will aber der Servermerge ist darauf zurückzuführen das einfach zuwenige Leute spielen. Und wer was anderes sagt sollte mal seine rosarote Brille abziehen. Wen ich es vergleiche am anfang und jetzt sit nicht mal 20% der Leute mehr drauf. Das ist nunmal eine Tatsache. Und somit werden die Server zusammengelegt damit mehr Leute auf einem Server sind und bissel was los ist. Das ist nunmal Fakt.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## salantar (14. Januar 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> man kann jetzt sagen was man will aber der Servermerge ist darauf zurückzuführen das einfach zuwenige Leute spielen. Und wer was anderes sagt sollte mal seine rosarote Brille abziehen. Wen ich es vergleiche am anfang und jetzt sit nicht mal 20% der Leute mehr drauf. Das ist nunmal eine Tatsache. Und somit werden die Server zusammengelegt damit mehr Leute auf einem Server sind und bissel was los ist. Das ist nunmal Fakt.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



naja es spielen ca 40% der leute noch und kommen derzeit einige ja zurück. das es erheblichen spielerschwund gab aus den mehr als alt bekannten gründne ist wohl jeden klar. das spiel wurde zu früh releasd und fertig.

der servermerge jetzt ist der richtige schritt(war wird auch bald nachzeihen udn wow hätte es auch schon lang nötig) auch in der größe wie er vollzogen wird.


----------



## Pacster (14. Januar 2009)

salantar schrieb:


> naja es spielen ca 40% der leute noch und kommen derzeit einige ja zurück. das es erheblichen spielerschwund gab aus den mehr als alt bekannten gründne ist wohl jeden klar. das spiel wurde zu früh releasd und fertig.
> 
> der servermerge jetzt ist der richtige schritt(war wird auch bald nachzeihen udn wow hätte es auch schon lang nötig) auch in der größe wie er vollzogen wird.




Das stimmt so nicht. Es gibt 2 oder 3 relativ leere server bei WoW...aber sie haben sogar gerade noch einen neuen deutschen Server aufgemacht. Der Server auf dem ich bin, galt über ein Jahr als empfohlen und einer der am schlechtesten besuchten Server in WoW....jetzt ist die Auslastung mittel und er ist deutlich voller geworden.
Man könnte bei WoW vielleicht 2 oder 3 Server streichen...mehr geht aber zumindest bei den deutschen Servern derzeit nicht....und die server streicht man nicht weil man ja Platz für neue Spieler braucht und nicht die Server bis zum brechen voll macht um erst dann einen neuen zu eröffnen. Etliche Server hatten zu Wotlk release lange Warteschlangen.


----------



## Marsdawn (14. Januar 2009)

ra6nar03k schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich habe AoC schon im Early Acces gespielt und war sehr angetan von dem Spielkonzept und der Story aber das Spiel war mir aus technischer Sicht noch zu unfertig.
> Jetzt habe ich AoC für 6€ bei amazon gesehen und überlegt ob ich noch ma anfangen soll, meine


Du hast den Strategy Guide für 6€ gesehen, aber net das Spiel!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## La Saint (14. Januar 2009)

Nur mal als Info.

Schon seit Jahren gilt in der MMO-Branche das Zusammenlegen von Servern als ultimatives Zeichen dafür, das ein Spiel seinen Zenit überschritten hat und dabei ist, den Bach herunter zu gehen. Deswegen scheuen Hersteller diese Maßnahme auch, wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Auch wenn das im Einzelfall bedeutet, das man erhebliche Kosten durch mitgeschleppte Server hat und Teile seiner Community verärgert.

Ein schönes Beispiel dafür ist der WoW-Server Un'Goro. Der und zwei weitere waren mangels Masse unspielbar geworden. Im offiziellen Forum gab es über Monate fast jeden Tag einen neuen Thread, in dem die Spieler bitterlich ihr Leid klagten. Man bettelte quasi um eine Serverzusammenlegung.

Und was tat Blizzard? Nichts. Man versuchte das Problem auszusitzen. Denn eine Serverzusammenlegung kam wegen der damit verbundenen Signalwirkung nicht in Frage. Lieber nahm man in Kauf ein paar Tausend Kunden zu verlieren. Ok, Blizzard hat das Problem später mit dem daraufhin eingeführten kostenlosen Charaktertransfer in den Griff bekommen. Aber das hätte auch genauso gut schief gehen können.

Wenn Funcom jetzt Server zusammen legt, dann ist das kein Dienst am Kunden, sondern eine lebenserhaltene Maßnahme am Unfallort. Also bittere Notwendigkeit, für die es keine Alternative gibt. Man sollte sich vor Augen halten, das AoC im Gegensatz zu WoW komplett instanziert ist. Instanzierung hat neben den vielen Nachteilen einen ganz dicken Vorteil, der Hersteller hat die absolute Kontrolle über die Serverpopulation. Sollte bei einem instanzierten Spiel den Leuten trotzdem der Server leer vorkommen, dann ist er es auch.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## xdave78 (14. Januar 2009)

La schrieb:


> Auch wenn das im Einzelfall bedeutet, das man erhebliche Kosten durch mitgeschleppte Server hat _und Teile seiner Community verärgert_.
> .....
> ...
> .
> Wenn Funcom jetzt Server zusammen legt, dann ist das _kein Dienst am Kunden,_ sondern eine lebenserhaltene Maßnahme am Unfallort.


Aha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber zT haste da schon recht. Aber -> Nachm Release...bzw schon in der EA Phase sind noch "schnell" die Betaserver zu richtigen Servern umgebaut worden - also war von vornherein ja gar nicht geplant soviel Kapa zur Verfügung zu stellen. Jetzt dreht man das halt zurück-. Dass das sicherlich nicht nötig gewesen wäre wenn AoC der Hit geworden wäre der es hätte sein können/sollen (oder auch nicht) ist ja eine ganz andere Story.
Viel Beunruhigender finde ich es, dass nun schon einige darüber sinnieren auf den vollsten Server zu wechseln...also GANZE Gilden. Wenn das echt so kommt hätte man gleich alle EU Server mergen sollen und einfach nur Länderchats eingebaut.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (14. Januar 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> . Wenn das echt so kommt hätte man gleich alle EU Server mergen sollen und einfach nur Länderchats eingebaut.



ich für meinen teil hätte auch kein problem damit wenn aries und titus mit fury zusammengelegt würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


verstehe ich wenigstens nicht alles was im globalchat geschrieben wird ^^
ob ich auf nem pvp-sever nun deutsche, russen oder engländer umhauen kann ist mir gleich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenigstens es gibt viele gegner. mal schauen ob es auch englische gummibären gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## La Saint (14. Januar 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Viel Beunruhigender finde ich es, dass nun schon einige darüber sinnieren auf den vollsten Server zu wechseln...also GANZE Gilden. Wenn das echt so kommt hätte man gleich alle EU Server mergen sollen und einfach nur Länderchats eingebaut.



Wer sagt denn, das dies nicht in absehbarer Zeit passieren wird? ^^

Auf internationalen Servern zu spielen würde ich sowieso spassiger finden als auf sortenreinen. Aber möglicherweise würde dann das Ganken zu neuen Konflikten in Europa führen. Oder gar zum dritten Weltkrieg. ^^

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (14. Januar 2009)

La schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, das dies nicht in absehbarer Zeit passieren wird? ^^
> 
> Auf internationalen Servern zu spielen würde ich sowieso spassiger finden als auf sortenreinen. Aber möglicherweise würde dann das Ganken zu neuen Konflikten in Europa führen. Oder gar zum dritten Weltkrieg. ^^
> 
> ...



hehe die antwort war gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bei dem globalchatverhalten auf aries kann man davon ausgehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torturella (14. Januar 2009)

Anetos schrieb:


> Es kommt noch ein rießen Patch der viel verändert auch DX10 und der Server Merge hat schon angefangen!!!



Super, das übliche halt, man wartet mal wieder auf den Wunderpatch der alles besser macht
Der letzte war ja für "Ende Juni" angekündigt
Und auch klasse daß DX10 vielleicht mal kommt, steht ja erst seit release auf der Packung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (14. Januar 2009)

Torturella schrieb:


> Der letzte war ja für "Ende Juni" angekündigt


...kann jemand ihm/ihr folgen? Wenn mit "der letzte" ein Content Patch gemeint ist...der war a) nie für Juni angekündigt ist b) schon seit 3 Monaten live und c) sollte DX10 im August kommen...ich spekuliere mal dein PC würde es eh nicht packen - oder Du bist son XP Fan.


----------



## Niko78 (14. Januar 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> man kann jetzt sagen was man will aber der Servermerge ist darauf zurückzuführen das einfach zuwenige Leute spielen. Und wer was anderes sagt sollte mal seine rosarote Brille abziehen. Wen ich es vergleiche am anfang und jetzt sit nicht mal 20% der Leute mehr drauf. Das ist nunmal eine Tatsache. Und somit werden die Server zusammengelegt damit mehr Leute auf einem Server sind und bissel was los ist. Das ist nunmal Fakt.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



Eine Serverzusammenlegung bedeutet aber auch, dass die Fanboys dann laut rausschreien wie gut besucht der ein oder andere Server ist und wie man nur darüber spotten kann, dass es eigentlich mit jedem Tag ein bisschen mehr in den Keller geht. 
Ich glaube, man würde hier viel besser damit auskommen, wenn man den Fakten ins Auge sieht, d.h. die Fanboys hören endlich mal auf das Spiel über den grünen Klee zu loben. Dann würden auch nicht soviele Flames kommen. 
AoC hat sicher auch seine Daseinsberechtigung, weil es gibt ja jede Menge alter Spiele die so dahindümpeln. ^^


----------



## xdave78 (14. Januar 2009)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, man würde hier viel besser damit auskommen, wenn man den Fakten ins Auge sieht, d.h. die *Fanboys hören endlich mal auf das Spiel über den grünen Klee zu loben*. Dann würden auch nicht soviele Flames kommen.


WO DENN?


Tiegars scheint wenigstens nen Account und ist so ziemlich der Einzige der hier weiss worüber er lästert.
Ihr anderen seid doch alle nur Mitläufer...


----------



## Lillyan (14. Januar 2009)

So, und nun wieder zurück zum Spiel und weg von euren gegenseitigen Sticheleien.


----------



## Ellrock (14. Januar 2009)

Die Kritik an Aoc die auch noch  heute so geäußert wird ist sicher berechtigt , was die Contentmenge auf 80 betrifft. Allerdings haben dieses Problem alle PVP und RVR Spiele, wo die Leute nur die Instanzen zählen aber nicht das PVP und das Gildenwesen und den Rest mitberücksichtigen. Instanzenzählen  und die ABM-Maßnahme Ruf zu farmen ist für mich nicht der erstrebenswerter End-Content für den wohl viele das halten. Aber jeder Jeck ist da anders. 


Wer keine Gilden mag - ist zumindest in Aoc falsch am Platz. Nur in der Guilde kommt man weiter. Das Konzept finde ich zwar selber noch nicht völlig stimmig - aber ich kann damit leben und hoffe auf Verbesserungen in der Zukunft . 

Für mich persönlich ist es nicht relevant ob ein Spiel 10 oder 30 Dungeon hat. Bereits in wow habe ich obwohl ich Ende 2004 begann wahrscheilich nicht mal die  Hälfte der Instanzen beenden können. Mehr ist mit ca. 10 Stunden pro  Woche abhängig von Urlaub usw. nicht drinnen - insbesonderen wenn man noch abwechselnd damals DAOC gespielt hat. 

Man levelt in Aoc sehr schnell. Für Vielspieler war nach dem Release Level 80 sehr schnell  erreicht.  Aoc ist allerdings das ideale Spiel für mich als Gelegenheitsspieler.  Von der Atmosphäre kommt für mich nur Hdro an Aoc heran, dass allerdings deutlich dichteren Content wegen der Tolkien - Geschichten hat. Damit meine ich die Einheit von Grafik, Story, Klängen und den Spielern im Spiel. Ich mag die Welt von Conan lieber. 

Ich bin sicher - dass ich das Spiel mit Unterbrechungen weiter spielen werde und hoffe - dass nach und nach neuer Kontent kommen wird und mit dem Addon Ende des Jahres AoC wieder die Aufmerksamkeit allgemein bekommt die es verdient. 

Für Gelegenheitsspieler lohnt sicher der Einstieg. Für diejenigen die sieben Tage die Woche spielen und raiden als Hoby haben  könnte es irgendwann auf Langeweile rauslaufen da es zuwenig  ABM-Mapnahmen im Spiel gibt.


----------



## seppix@seppix (14. Januar 2009)

Das mit 64bit oder 32bit ist für die meisten eh nich relevant oder man hat ne 16000er Leitung aber sonst ist des egal .

Ps ich fang auch neu an auch mitm neuen Char (alleine schon wegen Tortage^^) vl wirds diesmal nen BS


----------



## seppix@seppix (14. Januar 2009)

Durch die Instanzierung braucht AoC auch eifnach viel weniger Server wenn sie die Server nun zusammenlegen und einen draus machen ist es eigentlich schon das was ich am Anfang erwartet hatte.
Hab mir das nämlich so bisle wie bei GW vorgestellt


----------



## Pacster (15. Januar 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Durch die Instanzierung braucht AoC auch eifnach viel weniger Server wenn sie die Server nun zusammenlegen und einen draus machen ist es eigentlich schon das was ich am Anfang erwartet hatte.
> Hab mir das nämlich so bisle wie bei GW vorgestellt




Wieso weniger Server? Bei der Grafik(und der offenbar nicht sonderlich sauberen Programmierung), verkraften die Server doch viel weniger Spieler als in anderen Spielen. Die Instanzierung sorgt nur dafür das wenigstens mehr als 100 Spieler auf einen server passen. Der Preis dafür ist aber extrem hoch was das Spielgefühl angeht. Die Instanzierung dürfte neben fehlendem Endcontent und Bugs wohl recht weit oben auf der Liste der Gründe stehen weshalb ein Großteil der Spieler das Spiel schnell in den Mülleimer geworfen hat.
Auch weiß ich nicht ob Zusammenlegung wirklich hilft weil bei 2 Instanzen die zu 2/3 voll sind...fühlt sich der server vermutlich leerer an als bei nur einer vollen Instanz. Das Problem ist ja das man halt immer nur in einer Instanz rumhoppeln kann und die andere für einen garnicht existiert.....


----------



## Tikume (15. Januar 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Wieso weniger Server? Bei der Grafik(und der offenbar nicht sonderlich sauberen Programmierung), verkraften die Server doch viel weniger Spieler als in anderen Spielen.



Dass der Server die Spielegrafik berechnet wäre mir neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellrock (15. Januar 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Wieso weniger Server? Bei der Grafik(und der offenbar nicht sonderlich sauberen Programmierung), verkraften die Server doch viel weniger Spieler als in anderen Spielen. Die Instanzierung sorgt nur dafür das wenigstens mehr als 100 Spieler auf einen server passen. Der Preis dafür ist aber extrem hoch was das Spielgefühl angeht. Die Instanzierung dürfte neben fehlendem Endcontent und Bugs wohl recht weit oben auf der Liste der Gründe stehen weshalb ein Großteil der Spieler das Spiel schnell in den Mülleimer geworfen hat.
> Auch weiß ich nicht ob Zusammenlegung wirklich hilft weil bei 2 Instanzen die zu 2/3 voll sind...fühlt sich der server vermutlich leerer an als bei nur einer vollen Instanz. Das Problem ist ja das man halt immer nur in einer Instanz rumhoppeln kann und die andere für einen garnicht existiert.....




Server sind heute nicht mehr Eine  kleine schwarze Kiste . Sepp meinst wohl   die Sever sind aufgrund der Clasterung sowieso beliebig skalierbar . Instanzen des selben Gebiets brauchen allso nicht mal mehr auf dem physikalisch gleichen Rechnr laufen .

Die BGs bei Wow laufen ja auch nciht auf der selben Maschine wie die normalen Gebiete . Durch die wohl auch übertriebende Instanzierung bei AoC weisst du gar nicht mehr aus wieviel physikalischen Rechnern Ein Namens- Server besteht.

FC könnte für Tortage auf dem PVE Server Mitra auch 6 Instanzen dieses Gebiets auf drei verschieden physikalischen Rechnern  öffnen - ohne das du das merkst. 


Die Instanzierung von nur einem gebiet der normalen  WElt war schon lange nicht mehr notwendig - da die Spieler sich mit der Zeit verteilt haben . Ich weiss überhaupt nicht ob die die Bugs von damals bei der Gruppenzusammeführung über die Instanzen überhaupt gefixt haben.  Obwohl ich AoC gerne spiele - aber mit der Instanzierung konnte ich mich auch nie so richitg anfreunden..


----------



## xdave78 (15. Januar 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Wieso weniger Server? Bei der Grafik(und der offenbar nicht sonderlich sauberen Programmierung), verkraften die Server doch viel weniger Spieler als in anderen Spielen. Die Instanzierung sorgt nur dafür das wenigstens mehr als 100 Spieler auf einen server passen. Der Preis dafür ist aber extrem hoch was das Spielgefühl angeht. Die Instanzierung dürfte neben fehlendem Endcontent und Bugs wohl recht weit oben auf der Liste der Gründe stehen weshalb ein Großteil der Spieler das Spiel schnell in den Mülleimer geworfen hat.
> Auch weiß ich nicht ob Zusammenlegung wirklich hilft weil bei 2 Instanzen die zu 2/3 voll sind...fühlt sich der server vermutlich leerer an als bei nur einer vollen Instanz. Das Problem ist ja das man halt immer nur in einer Instanz rumhoppeln kann und die andere für einen garnicht existiert.....


1.) Was hat denn die Grafik mit dem Server zu tun? Richtig: NIX
2.) Es gibt keine Instanzen die zu 2/3 voll sind...entweder eine ist voll dann gibts ne Neue oder eben nicht 
3.) Man kann jederzeit die Instanz switchen sobald es mehr als eine gibt.

@Sepp: Ich verstehe jetzt nicht was 32/64bit mit der DSL Leitung zu tun hat? 

Ich fand die Instanzierung auch nicht so toll..grade in Tortage ist das echt nervig. Man kommt sich total eingeengt vor. Zum Glück sind aber die anderen Gebiete wesentlich weitläufiger..zB Khopsef, wilde Lande etc. so dass man dort nix davon mitbekommt ausser man geht in ein anderes Gebiet. Aber das Problem wozu Instanziert wird liegt wohl eher bei den PCs der User als bei den Servern. Denn die oppulente Optik und massenweise Spieler auf einem Haufen kann nichtmal der neueste Rechner darstellen. Zudem mus man auch mal Details sehen..zB kann man in AOC Spieler schon von einigen hundert Metern Entfernung sehen, genau wie Mobs...bei vielen anderen Spielen wrd alles was weiter als wenige hundertr Meter weg ist einfach verschluckt (ausgeblendet). Aber cool ist es schon wenn man auf einem Berg steht und unten Spieler rumlaufen sehen kann in weiter Ferne. Aber da sich die Spieler ja nun überall verteilt ham ist Instanzierung nur noch in Kheshatta ein Thema schätze ich mal. KA wieviele Leute auf Titus sind. Aber wenn es nur HALB soviele sind wie auff Aries dann wird richtig was los sein. Also ich freu mich drauf und hoffe natürlich dass ein paar Ü20 Gamer für meine Gilde anfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Dave


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (15. Januar 2009)

die instanzierung ist das beste was aoc passieren konnte. wer von euch war in der startphase dabei und musste 30+min auf nen boss warten obwohl 3 instanzen offen waren? bestes beispiel mainsystem als offene instanz.. was wurde darüber geflucht und geweint. man prügelt sich 2-3 stunden mit ner passenden gruppe durch die inni und trifft 2/8 bosse an weil eine andere gruppe gerade vor ort war. 
mittlerweile ist main zb keine offene instanz mehr sondern gruppengebunden. hier hat man auf die aktiven spieler gehört.

spieler die immer wieder anführen wie schlecht die instanzierung von aoc doch ist spielen das spiel meist nicht mehr. die meisten aktiven finde die instanzierungen sogar sehr gut. khes-epic 2-3 gruppen bei den bossen ist das nervig..
bei zwei instanzen kann man dann wieder gut damit leben. auf einem pvp-sever mag das noch ganz lustig sein für kurze zeit aber auf pve einfach nur nervig und führt zu bösem blut zwischen den farmgruppen.
ja in khes gehen noch mehr wie eine instanz auf zb abends zwischen 19-20uhr wenn sich die raidgruppen vor der zita sammeln.

gruppenfindung über die verschiedenen instanzen war in der anfangszeit nervig weil man selbst die instanz wechseln musste und viele spieler nicht wussten das und wie es überhaupt geht. mittlerweile wird man gefragt ob man in die instanz von dem gruppenführer geportet werden möchte. einfach ja klicken und alles wird gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grey Knight (15. Januar 2009)

Ich finde die Instanzierung auch nicht schlimm im gegenteil erstmal wegen der Grafik , wie es schon von einigen anderen hier gesagt wurde würden einige Rechner  ziehmlich alt aussehen zum anderen weil sich dann besser ein neues Gebiet dazwischen schieben läst wie vor ein paar monaten mit dem Ymir Pass gemacht wurde  , ich meine Hyboria ist nun einmal ein Kontinent und man kann nicht einfach sagen so jetzt gibt es einen neuen Kontinent den vorher niemand kannte das würde dann zu weit von REH seinen Geschichten entfernen und auch nicht passen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corpescrust (15. Januar 2009)

Seit dem Miiternachtsverkauf,dem Installieren und den ersten Stunden spielen von WOTLKweiß ich, so eine Instanzierung kann auch Vorteile haben.
Sicher ist das nett mit dem Windreiter über Kalimdor zu fliegen.

Aber ist nun mal nicht so bei AOC.
Ist aber auch kein Problem.

Höchstens in den Köpfen einiger Spieler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wer das nicht will muss halt was anderes spielen ,völlig ok.
Ich würde das bloss nicht als Kritikpunkt ansehen.

Das ist so als würde man sagen,  blöd das ein Apfel  nicht nach Banane schmeckt


----------



## xdave78 (15. Januar 2009)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Höchstens in den Köpfen einiger Spieler.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Eben..früher hab ich wertvolle Spielzeit vergeudet indem ich 17 Minuten von den östlichen Pestländern bis nach Silithus brauchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (15. Januar 2009)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Seit dem Miiternachtsverkauf,dem Installieren und den ersten Stunden spielen von WOTLKweiß ich, so eine Instanzierung kann auch Vorteile haben.



hehe so ist es! 
1std angestanden - ab nach hause - das spiel installiert - eingeloggt und ab in die neue welt.
dort angekommen ernüchterung. alles voll spieler.. oh eine questkiste - davor ein mob - hin zum mob gekillt und ein anderer spieler läuft an mir vorbei und klaut die kiste. paar mal das gleiche spiel bis ich halt die kisten von anderen geklaut habe.. 
wölfe töten ok hin.. hmm alle platt - einer spawnt neu - alle umherstehenden rauf. bei aoc wurde man wenigstens in gruppe geladen beim warten auf respawn bei wow wollen alle alles alleine machen - habe schon tx da brauche ich keine hilfe von nem noob in crapausrüstung.. 
nach 30 min wow-erweiterung spielen wieder ausgeloggt und pennen gegangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

instanzierung ftw


----------



## Tiegars (15. Januar 2009)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> hehe so ist es!
> 1std angestanden - ab nach hause - das spiel installiert - eingeloggt und ab in die neue welt.
> dort angekommen ernüchterung. alles voll spieler.. oh eine questkiste - davor ein mob - hin zum mob gekillt und ein anderer spieler läuft an mir vorbei und klaut die kiste. paar mal das gleiche spiel bis ich halt die kisten von anderen geklaut habe..
> wölfe töten ok hin.. hmm alle platt - einer spawnt neu - alle umherstehenden rauf. bei aoc wurde man wenigstens in gruppe geladen beim warten auf respawn bei wow wollen alle alles alleine machen - habe schon tx da brauche ich keine hilfe von nem noob in crapausrüstung..
> ...


Die Instanzierung nützt dir nur was wen genug Leute sich in diesem Gebiet befinden. Sonst verhält es sich wie bei WOW^^^Und in der letzten zeit habe ich keine Instanzen gesehen. Weil zuwenige Leute drauf waren. Mal sehen nach dem Servermerge wie es aussieht.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## erwo (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo,



Tiegars schrieb:


> Die Instanzierung nützt dir nur was wen genug Leute sich in diesem Gebiet befinden. Sonst verhält es sich wie bei WOW^^^Und in der letzten zeit habe ich keine Instanzen gesehen. Weil zuwenige Leute drauf waren. Mal sehen nach dem Servermerge wie es aussieht.



Natürlich werden keine Instanzen erzeugt wenn die Zonen nicht überfüllt sind,
daher ist auch das Argument das die Instanzen die "Stimmung" versauen
irgendwie witzlos (was nicht da ist, kann keine Stimmung versauen).

Kommt es aber zum Ausrollen eines neuen Patches oder ähnlichem, dann
sind die neuen Zonen unter Umständen überfüllt, hier wäre dann der Spiel-
spass gefährdet, da dann Boss Campen etc. entstünde, dann allerdings
entstehen Instanzen und das Problem ist weg.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Ellrock (15. Januar 2009)

Nach ein paar Monaten hatte sich die Spieler eh auf zahllose Leveln und Zonen verteilt. Da gab es damals nur noch in wenigen Gebieten Instanzen. Also die Instanzierung hat mich nur genervt - weil zeitweise die Gruppenzusammenführung nicht funktioniert hat. Sonst hatte mich das nie genervt . Hat viele Vorteile. Um Mobs hat si ch sogar am Anfang in AoC niemand kloppen müssen. Durch die Instanzen waren fast überall genug Questmobs   da.


----------



## Pacster (16. Januar 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Eben..früher hab ich wertvolle Spielzeit vergeudet indem ich 17 Minuten von den östlichen Pestländern bis nach Silithus brauchte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So ist das halt wenn man nicht verstanden hat wozu ein Ruhestein dient. [entfernt]

Und wo ist jetzt für dich der Unterschied ob du 2 2/3 volle instanzen hast oder 1 volle und eine 1/3 voll? In beiden Fällen hast du das Problem das sich für etliche Spieler die Gebiete relativ leer anfühlen. In ersterem gilt das für alle...in zweiterem nur für 25%(für die allerdings dann richtig). Unterm Strich bleibt sich das gleich. Zumal die Bevölkerungsdichte pro Instanz ja eh stark limitiert ist.

Lags sind lags...mir ist es eigentlich egal ob sie am server oder an meinem computer liegen. Letztlich zählt nur das sie da sind und sich erhöhen je mehr Spieler auf dem Server sind...und je besser die Grafik ist(das ist halt nunmal Fakt). Das ändert sich auch nicht durch Wortklauberei.

Wie willst du in eine von dir selbst als "VOLL" titulierte Instanz switchen(du sagst ja eine 2. wird erst aufgemacht wenn die erste voll ist. Und damit das so bleibt müssten ja alle neuen Spieler in der Instanz erst der 2. zugewiesen werden nachdem die erste aufgefüllt wurde)? Merkste was? ;-)


@Fenriswolf: Bosse sollten eh entweder instanziert sein(wie in WoW) oder kurze Respawnzeiten haben. Das man mit mehreren Gruppen auf einen Boss warten muss, ist einfach nur Banane wenns nicht gerade um die ersten 2 Wochen im Spiel geht(da ist halt ein heftiger Andrang). In WoW kann man deshalb praktisch alle World-Bosse sofort wieder rufen sobald eine andere Gruppe ihn gelegt hat(was in der Regel keine 2 Minuten dauert).

[entfernt]
Schonmal auf die Idee gekommen das du selbst einladen könntest? Ich hatte das Problem wenigstens nicht...[entfernt]

@corpescrust: Du kannst nicht nur mit dem windreiter drüberfliegen sondern auch durchreiten und die Gebiete sehen, bevor du dort bist...ohne Ladebildschirme. Es geht nicht darum das man sich passiv auf irgendeinen windreiter setzt sondern das man aktiv in einer kompletten Welt ist und nicht in abgetrennten Weltstückchen(eigentlich kann Funcom die Weltkarte doch als puzzle mit glatten kanten liefern wo man beliebig jedes gebiet aneinanderlegen kann....als baukastensystem fast wie in diablo 1-3).

@erwo: Falsch. Instanzen werden nicht erstellt wenn die Instanzen spieltechnisch überfüllt sind sondern wenn mehr Spieler zu lags führen würden(sonst müssten unterschiedliche Instanzen ganz unterschiedliche Limits haben). Also als Extrem hast du ne riesige freie Fläche...aber weil 2 Spieler zu lags führen würden, wird für jeden eine neue Instanz gebaut. Du kannst zwar gerne das so verkaufen als würde das geschehen damit Bosse etc. nicht übercampt werden, wahr ist das allerdings leider nicht(und wie man in WoW und HdRO sieht, gibt es außer für den ersten Ansturm wesentlich elegantere Lösungen für das Problem). Tatsache ist einfach das das Spiel nicht mehr Spieler in einem Gebiet handlen kann und deshalb Instanzierung eingeführt wurde. Da hört sich Instanzierung dann schon wieder mehr nach Armutszeugnis an...[entfernt]


----------



## Sylvvia (16. Januar 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> So ist das halt wenn man nicht verstanden hat wozu ein Ruhestein dient.



Dir ist aber schon bekannt, dass ein Ruhestein einen Cooldown hat und von daher nicht immer anwendbar ist? 



Pacster schrieb:


> Lags sind lags...mir ist es eigentlich egal ob sie am server oder an meinem computer liegen.


Da hast du ja sicher recht - auch uns sogenannten Fanboys ist klar, das man mit nem miesen Computer kein AOC spielen kann.



Pacster schrieb:


> @corpescrust: Du kannst nicht nur mit dem windreiter drüberfliegen sondern auch durchreiten und die Gebiete sehen, bevor du dort bist...ohne Ladebildschirme. Es geht nicht darum das man sich passiv auf irgendeinen windreiter setzt sondern das man aktiv in einer kompletten Welt ist und nicht in abgetrennten Weltstückchen(eigentlich kann Funcom die Weltkarte doch als puzzle mit glatten kanten liefern wo man beliebig jedes gebiet aneinanderlegen kann....als baukastensystem fast wie in diablo 1-3).


also auf die ewige "Durchreiterei" bzw. "Durchlauferei" hat ich bei WoW gern verzichtet ... dann lieber einen 5 Sekunden Ladebildschirm.


Pacster schrieb:


> @erwo: Falsch. Instanzen werden nicht erstellt wenn die Instanzen spieltechnisch überfüllt sind sondern wenn mehr Spieler zu lags führen würden(sonst müssten unterschiedliche Instanzen ganz unterschiedliche Limits haben). Also als Extrem hast du ne riesige freie Fläche...aber weil 2 Spieler zu lags führen würden, wird für jeden eine neue Instanz gebaut. Du kannst zwar gerne das so verkaufen als würde das geschehen damit Bosse etc. nicht übercampt werden, wahr ist das allerdings leider nicht(und wie man in WoW und HdRO sieht, gibt es außer für den ersten Ansturm wesentlich elegantere Lösungen für das Problem). Tatsache ist einfach das das Spiel nicht mehr Spieler in einem Gebiet handlen kann und deshalb Instanzierung eingeführt wurde. Da hört sich Instanzierung dann schon wieder mehr nach Armutszeugnis an....und du hast offenbar viel vom Funcom-Marketing gelernt.


Du als WOW - Fan wirst das probate Mittel von Blizzard natürlich kennen - DIASHOW statt Instanzierung


----------



## xdave78 (16. Januar 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Lags sind lags...mir ist es eigentlich egal ob sie am server oder an meinem computer liegen. Letztlich zählt nur das sie da sind und sich erhöhen je mehr Spieler auf dem Server sind...und je besser die Grafik ist(das ist halt nunmal Fakt). Das ändert sich auch nicht durch Wortklauberei.


Vielleicht solltest Du sich erstmal mit technischem Grundvokabular ausstatten...ein LAG ist was anderes als "ruckeln" oder fps Einbrüche. Genau wie ein Meer kein See ist - obwohl in beidem Wasser ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

OT:
Es gab mal eine Zeit in der die Flugrouten in WOW nicht einfach von A nach B gingen...sondern man noch über C musste. Ruhestein hatte man damals mit 60 noch...da unten...wo man schnell zum Blackrock kommt..jetzt hab ich tatsächlich schon das Land vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Naja ich schätze solange spielst Du wohl noch nicht WOW.
Den Rest Deines Threads zu lesen hab ich mir gespart.

LG Dave


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (16. Januar 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> @Fenriswolf: Bosse sollten eh entweder instanziert sein(wie in WoW) oder kurze Respawnzeiten haben. Das man mit mehreren Gruppen auf einen Boss warten muss, ist einfach nur Banane wenns nicht gerade um die ersten 2 Wochen im Spiel geht(da ist halt ein heftiger Andrang). In WoW kann man deshalb praktisch alle World-Bosse sofort wieder rufen sobald eine andere Gruppe ihn gelegt hat(was in der Regel keine 2 Minuten dauert).
> 
> [entfernt]
> Schonmal auf die Idee gekommen das du selbst einladen könntest? Ich hatte das Problem wenigstens nicht...aber vielleicht liegt das daran das ich sozial veranlagt bin.



respawn haben sie ja jetzt zum glück angepasst aber in der startphase von wow mussten spieler auch lange warten zumindest aus erzählungen.

ich habe die anderen eingeladen und wurde dann dumm angemacht von hmm ca. 70-80%  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aoc hat bislang von 10 spielern nur 1 spieler die einladung abgelehnt und der hat sich nachher im /tell dafür entschuldigt das er sich verklickt hat. zum glück habe ich den bosskill gebkommen.
bin ich froh das kein mir bekannter spieler diese mimi-sprach bei aoc nutzt!


----------



## Lillyan (16. Januar 2009)

Und nun zurück zu AoC und das ganz ohne Provokation und Beleidigungen, dankeschön.


----------



## Leokardo (16. Januar 2009)

Nun ich habe AoC seit dem ersten tag gespielt und musste feststellen was für ein Crap Spiel.Nach dem was für verspechungen gemacht worden sind usw.
kein Direkt x10 immer noch die 9 das ist arm.

Aber dazu sagen jedes game braucht zeit um auf ein Spielbares zu kommen.Die meisten fehler von AoC wurden gepacht und andere neue sachen sind hinzu gekommen.

Fazit: Werde wieder mit AoC anfangen.


----------



## Lillyan (16. Januar 2009)

Letzte Chance: Ende mit dem WoW-Talk. Wir sind hier im AoC-Forum, wenn ihr über WoW reden wollt gibt es dafür die PN-Funktion und sogar ein extra Forum und wenn ich etwas entferne schreibt es nicht wieder hin, sonst muss ich ein wenig ungemütlicher werden.


----------



## perry2 (16. Januar 2009)

ich sage mal so ... waere Failcom NC und haette wie dieses ,andere onlinespiele im feuer ,waere AoC schon laengst dicht gemacht.
neben dem verottendem A. hat aber Failcom nichts ,womit sie im onlinesektor geld verdienen koennten und so muessen sie sich halt an den strohhalm klammern .
interessant wird es werden ,wen Failcom neue onlinespiele heraus bringen sollte (soweit ich weiss ,ist eines in der mache?).
ich bin wirklich gespannt ,wie die ihren ruf loswerden und jemals im onlinesektor wieder fussfassen wollen.

perry2


----------



## salantar (16. Januar 2009)

perry2 schrieb:


> ich sage mal so ... waere Failcom NC und haette wie dieses ,andere onlinespiele im feuer ,waere AoC schon laengst dicht gemacht.
> neben dem verottendem A. hat aber Failcom nichts ,womit sie im onlinesektor geld verdienen koennten und so muessen sie sich halt an den strohhalm klammern .
> interessant wird es werden ,wen Failcom neue onlinespiele heraus bringen sollte (soweit ich weiss ,ist eines in der mache?).
> ich bin wirklich gespannt ,wie die ihren ruf loswerden und jemals im onlinesektor wieder fussfassen wollen.
> ...



da aoc nach wow, eve und evtl war( ka wieviel war ncoh spieler hat) auf platz 3-4 steht im non asia raum, zeigt das nur wie wenig ahnung du hast vom online markt...

natürlich hat fc mit dem viel zu frühen releas viel kaputt gemacht aber da die zaheln derzeit wieder steigen und es ja auch endlich in einem releas fertigem zustand ist. sieht die zukunft ganz passabel aus. sicher kein wow killer(war auch nie wirklich erwartet worden) aber im oberen drittel der online rpg spiele.


----------



## Healor (16. Januar 2009)

Wie liefen jetzt eigentlich die Servermerges?


----------



## Rungor (16. Januar 2009)

Healor schrieb:


> Wie liefen jetzt eigentlich die Servermerges?




Also Titus + Aries hat einwandfrei funktioniert (zumindest hatte ich keine probleme bisher außer das es in Tarantia geruckelt hat weil zu viel rumstand).... wie es auf anderen servern aussieht weis ich nicht


----------



## Pacster (16. Januar 2009)

salantar schrieb:


> da aoc nach wow, eve und evtl war( ka wieviel war ncoh spieler hat) auf platz 3-4 steht im non asia raum, zeigt das nur wie wenig ahnung du hast vom online markt...



Da haste jetzt aber HdRO vergessen....
Das AoC sicher die no. 4 oder 5 in Europa ist, bezweifelt ja auch keiner(zumindest bei den Spielen mit monatlichen Gebühren. Ansonsten dürften wohl Runescape und Florensia auch noch mehr haben)....allerdings kommt danach auch kaum noch was nennenswertes für den Mainstream...und sicher nichts was ähnlich gehyped wurde. Das Ziel von AoC wars aber laut Funcom wohl nicht gerade das Schlusslicht bei den großen zu spielen, oder?
Ist halt die Frage wo das Potential bei AoC liegt um die anderen zu überflügeln....oder ob man sich mit der Position zufrieden gibt.


----------



## Ellrock (16. Januar 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Da haste jetzt aber HdRO vergessen....
> Das AoC sicher die no. 4 oder 5 in Europa ist, bezweifelt ja auch keiner(zumindest bei den Spielen mit monatlichen Gebühren. Ansonsten dürften wohl Runescape und Florensia auch noch mehr haben)....allerdings kommt danach auch kaum noch was nennenswertes für den Mainstream...und sicher nichts was ähnlich gehyped wurde. Das Ziel von AoC wars aber laut Funcom wohl nicht gerade das Schlusslicht bei den großen zu spielen, oder?
> Ist halt die Frage wo das Potential bei AoC liegt um die anderen zu überflügeln....oder ob man sich mit der Position zufrieden gibt.




Warum müssen Spiele nach eurer Ansicht immer besser als andere sein und andere überflügeln. 

Wer will das ? 

Neue Spiel haben eigendlich immer weniger Kontent und mehr Bugs als die die schon seit Jahren laufen. 


Selbst wenn Aoc fertig und halbwegs bugfrei gewesen und mit allen Features rausgekommen wäre - dann kenne ich in meinem Bekanntenkreis genug Leute - die das nicht hätten spielen können weil sie a. nicht die Hardware haben 

Die Spielerzielgruppe von AoC war aufgrund der Hardware sowieso nur ein Bruchteil der von Wow .  Also hatte AoC nie die Change irgendjemanden zu überflügeln. 

Lasst doch einfach die Spiele ihre Zielgruppen bedienen und versucht nicht immer einen Wow Nachfolger oder eine Bedrohhung fü wow darin zu sehen . Funcom ist einfach ein kleine Klitsche gegen Blizzard. Für die waren die Entwicklungskosten von 20 Millionen einfach ein Kraftakt. Während Blizzard die Millionen für peinliche Promiwverbung zur Primetime raushaut, die die neuen ewig nachwachsenden zwölfjährigen ansprechen soll. 

Und was kommt bei Blizzard für Patche - ober haben die die Lags - die seit November auftreten in den Griff bekommen ?


----------



## Pacster (17. Januar 2009)

Ellrock schrieb:


> Warum müssen Spiele nach eurer Ansicht immer besser als andere sein und andere überflügeln.
> 
> Wer will das ?
> 
> ...




Richtig...weil 12jährige kennen ja auch Ozzy Osbourne in seiner alten Rolle(weil die haben ja auch damals schon gelebt und sind dann mit ihrer Zeitkapsel..naja..du weißt schon) und die Fanta4. Auch Goldständer(der einzige Film durch den MiniMe in Europa bekannt ist) ist sicher ein sehr beliebter Film unter yugi-oh/pokemon/digimon/onepiece-12jährigen(die vermutlich 90% der pubertären Witze, von denen der Film halbwegs lebt, nicht mal verstehen). Jaaaaaa...du hast das Zielpublikum sowas von voll erkannt. ;-)

Mag sein das AoC nie die Chance hatte, ändert aber nichts daran das das trotzdem das Ziel war was von Funcom ausgegeben wurde. Die Hardware is bekanntlich im Verlauf des letzten Jahres deutlich besser geworden, die Spielerzahlen von AoC aber wohl eher nicht.

Du wirst kein schnelles Hotfix für Lags kriegen, die durch 1kwinter ausgelöst werden(open pvp mit mehr als 100 Spielern hat man ja genau aus dem Grund in anderen Spielen praktisch nicht eingebaut und in WoW auch damals schnell wieder weggepatcht). Das ist dann doch ein etwas größeres Problem woran Blizz aber laut eigenen Aussagen intensiv arbeitet(wie an vielem anderen. Was daraus dann wird, muss man mal abwarten)....


----------



## Lanatir (17. Januar 2009)

salantar schrieb:


> da aoc nach wow, eve und evtl war( ka wieviel war ncoh spieler hat) auf platz 3-4 steht im non asia raum, zeigt das nur wie wenig ahnung du hast vom online markt...
> 
> natürlich hat fc mit dem viel zu frühen releas viel kaputt gemacht aber da die zaheln derzeit wieder steigen und es ja auch endlich in einem releas fertigem zustand ist. sieht die zukunft ganz passabel aus. sicher kein wow killer(war auch nie wirklich erwartet worden) aber im oberen drittel der online rpg spiele.


Ich würde mal fast darauf wetten das Guild wars und EQ2, genau wie HDRO, in europa und amerika mehr Kunden haben als AOC derzeit. Mach mal lieber Platz 7 bis 10 daraus, dann dürfte das ganze stimmen. Viele Leute vergessen das Eq2 immer noch irgendwo zwischen 100.000 und 200.000 Kunden hat, und vor allem im amerikanischen Raum extrem beliebt ist.


----------



## Niko78 (19. Januar 2009)

Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass DAoC noch mehr Spieler als AoC hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## salantar (19. Januar 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Ich würde mal fast darauf wetten das Guild wars und EQ2, genau wie HDRO, in europa und amerika mehr Kunden haben als AOC derzeit. Mach mal lieber Platz 7 bis 10 daraus, dann dürfte das ganze stimmen. Viele Leute vergessen das Eq2 immer noch irgendwo zwischen 100.000 und 200.000 Kunden hat, und vor allem im amerikanischen Raum extrem beliebt ist.



können gern wetten hdro hat ca 50k weniger eq2 um die 80k weniger

aber das du eh meist eher nur mit gerüchten umdich wirfst weis ja eh jeder;-)


----------



## Snurk (19. Januar 2009)

salantar schrieb:


> können gern wetten hdro hat ca 50k weniger eq2 um die 80k weniger
> 
> aber das du eh meist eher nur mit gerüchten umdich wirfst weis ja eh jeder;-)



Für HdRO gibts doch gar keine bestätigten Zahlen... auf diese komischen Schätzungen die irgendwo rumgeistern würde ich mich nicht verlassen.


----------



## BornPsycho (19. Januar 2009)

Auf Spielerzahlen-Schätzwerte geb ich auch nichts. Fakt ist das auf Asgard gut was los ist und auf Aries seit der Zusammenlegung auch, das ist doch auch die Hauptsache.
Die Zusammenlegung war meiner Meinung nach ein guter Schritt, da beim Release eines Spiels viele Leute einfach mal gucken ob es ihnen gefällt. Wenn sich herauskristalisiert hat mit welcher Spielerzahl man fest rechnen kann, ist eine Zusammenlegung der festen Spieler nur eine gute und logische Konsequenz. So können die Spieler denen das Game gefällt mit gleichgesinnten zocken und sind nicht über 2-3 Server verteilt.

Zu der Aussage AoC wäre tot, kann ich nur sagen, das totgesagte am längsten leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zumal ja jetzt der Release von AoC in Polen und Russland kurz bevorsteht und auch der Release in Asien kommt, ist von einem Ende wohl kaum die Rede.

Bei WoW muss man dafür zahlen auf einen volleren/leereren Server zu kommen, da find ich Zusammenlegung und kostenlosen Transfer für alle Charaktere wesentlich besser, wie es eben bei AoC jetzt der Fall ist.

Zum Schluss nur kurz was zu den Vergleichen, die hier häufiger angestellt werden bezüglich der Spielerzahlen. Wenn man als Publischer ein Spiel ab 18 herausbringt ist einem schon bewußt das man nicht die Spielerzahl erreicht wie ein Game das ab 12 freigegeben ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also war von einem "WOW-Killer" nie die Rede, das wird nur gern von einschlägigen Webseiten so hingestellt. Jedem halbwegs logisch denkendem Menschen wird aber klar gewesen sein, das die Zielgruppe ab 18 wesentlich kleiner ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## Niko78 (19. Januar 2009)

BornPsycho schrieb:


> Auf Spielerzahlen-Schätzwerte geb ich auch nichts. Fakt ist das auf Asgard gut was los ist und auf Aries seit der Zusammenlegung auch, das ist doch auch die Hauptsache.
> Die Zusammenlegung war meiner Meinung nach ein guter Schritt, da beim Release eines Spiels viele Leute einfach mal gucken ob es ihnen gefällt. Wenn sich herauskristalisiert hat mit welcher Spielerzahl man fest rechnen kann, ist eine Zusammenlegung der festen Spieler nur eine gute und logische Konsequenz. So können die Spieler denen das Game gefällt mit gleichgesinnten zocken und sind nicht über 2-3 Server verteilt.
> 
> Zu der Aussage AoC wäre tot, kann ich nur sagen, das totgesagte am längsten leben
> ...



Ist doch klar, dass nach Zusammenlegung von Servern wieder mal was los ist. ^^
Den Vergleich - bei WoW muss man zahlen wegen Zusammenlegung von Servern hinkt mal gewaltig - bei Wow ist es ja nicht in dem dringendem Ausmaß notwendig. Man sollte mal auch mal bei den Tatsachen bleiben und die sind, Zusammenlegung von Servern bei AoC absolute Notwendigkeit weil sonst tote Hose. ^^
Niemand sagt das AoC tot ist, aber Fakt bleibt, dass es eines unter vielen Spielen ist und die ganze Werbung z.B. wir sind die Besten und die Größten eigentlich als Flopp geendet hat.
AoC hat sicher seine Berechtigung auf dem Spielemarkt und bekommt garantiert auch ein Stück vom Kuchen ab.


----------



## seppix@seppix (19. Januar 2009)

Wo haben die Macher von AoC gesagt wir sind die besten udn die tollsten ?

Das waren wenn überhaupt Spieler und von denen hab ich sowas auch noch nie gehört... wohl eher aber von WoW Spielern!!!

Was ich zum Thron der Online Spiele sage ist folgendermaßen:

Platz 1 unangefochten WoW
Platz 2 War
Platz 3 Hdro
Platz 4 AoC

Gw kann man da nicht mit einberrechnen da es umsonst ist (also keine monatlichen Kosten) und die Acc's immer aktiv sind.

Und weder AoC noch War noch Hdro haben sich als WoW-Killer-Spiel hingestellt

AoC hat gesagt wir sind für Erwachsene also für gut 30% WoW Spieler 
Hdro hat gesagt wir sind ein entspantes Spiel für RP  also auch net wirklich WoW oder?
Und War hat ganz klar gesagt wir sind PvP und haben somit dem WoW PvP gehörig in den Arsch getreten  allerdings es nie in seiner ungeschlagenen Pve Quali herausgefordert


----------



## Tiegars (19. Januar 2009)

BornPsycho schrieb:


> Auf Spielerzahlen-Schätzwerte geb ich auch nichts. Fakt ist das auf Asgard gut was los ist und auf Aries seit der Zusammenlegung auch, das ist doch auch die Hauptsache.
> Die Zusammenlegung war meiner Meinung nach ein guter Schritt, da beim Release eines Spiels viele Leute einfach mal gucken ob es ihnen gefällt. Wenn sich herauskristalisiert hat mit welcher Spielerzahl man fest rechnen kann, ist eine Zusammenlegung der festen Spieler nur eine gute und logische Konsequenz. So können die Spieler denen das Game gefällt mit gleichgesinnten zocken und sind nicht über 2-3 Server verteilt.


Naja seit der Zusammenlegung ist glaub überall genug los. Auf Mitra ist es echt shclimm man kommt ned mal zum Kaufmann *g Aber das die Zusammenlegung ein guter Schritt war ist ja lächerlich. Klar mussten sie zusammen legen sonst wäre gar nix mehr los gewesen. Und das bei Release die Leute nur gucken wollten naja. Eher das man sie vergrault hat mit der FC Politik die sie hatten. Das Spiel war damals nicht mal eine Alpha. Und es ist heute noch voller Bugs. Aber das sei dahingestellt. Auf alle Fälle Leute hat es genug. Und AOC wird sicherlich noch weiter koexistieren mit den anderen MMO's aber im hinteren Bereich.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Niko78 (19. Januar 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Wo haben die Macher von AoC gesagt wir sind die besten udn die tollsten ?
> 
> Das waren wenn überhaupt Spieler und von denen hab ich sowas auch noch nie gehört... wohl eher aber von WoW Spielern!!!
> 
> ...



Funcom hat damit geworben das beste aller Spiele rauszubringen und wenn man nun nicht die Wortklauberei benutzt, dann kommt es halt so raus: wir haben das ultimative Spiel wo die anderen nicht mithalten können.
Inzwischen ja auch latte, denn man sieht ... die kochen auch nur mit Wasser. ^^


----------



## BornPsycho (19. Januar 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> ...das die Zusammenlegung ein guter Schritt war ist ja lächerlich. Klar mussten sie zusammen legen sonst wäre gar nix mehr los gewesen.
> Gruss Tiegars



Warum ist es denn dann lächerlich zusammen zu legen? Soll ein wenig gefüllter Server einfach weiter existieren, womit man Gefahr läuft das diese Spieler gehen weil sie niemanden zum Questen finden? Was wäre denn Dein Lösungsvorschlag gewesen für z.B. Titus?
Gar nichts los kann man ja nicht sagen, auf Aries war gut was los und auf Asgard so wieso, letzterer wurd eja auch mit keinem anderen Server zusammengelegt (weil einziger RP-PVP Server).
FC hat den Tatsachen ins Auge gesehen und die von vielen Spielern gewünschte Zusammenlegung gemeistert.
Ist doch alles bestens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will ja mit anderen zsuammen zocken und nicht allein rumrennen!


----------



## Tiegars (19. Januar 2009)

BornPsycho schrieb:


> Warum ist es denn dann lächerlich zusammen zu legen? Soll ein wenig gefüllter Server einfach weiter existieren, womit man Gefahr läuft das diese Spieler gehen weil sie niemanden zum Questen finden? Was wäre denn Dein Lösungsvorschlag gewesen für z.B. Titus?
> Gar nichts los kann man ja nicht sagen, auf Aries war gut was los und auf Asgard so wieso, letzterer wurd eja auch mit keinem anderen Server zusammengelegt (weil einziger RP-PVP Server).
> FC hat den Tatsachen ins Auge gesehen und die von vielen Spielern gewünschte Zusammenlegung gemeistert.
> Ist doch alles bestens
> ...


Du hast mich falsch verstanden^^ Man musste die Server zusammen legen weil sonst wären die restlichen Spieler abgehauen. Es ist lächerlich das es ein guter Schritt war. Sie mussten es. Das hat nix mit wollen zu tun. So hoffe verstehst jetzt was ich meine.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Maladin (19. Januar 2009)

Zum Thema meine Damen und Herren. Die Zusammenlegung wurde doch schon mehr als ausgiebig geflamet behandelt.

/wink maladin


----------



## BornPsycho (19. Januar 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Du hast mich falsch verstanden^^ Man musste die Server zusammen legen weil sonst wären die restlichen Spieler abgehauen. Es ist lächerlich das es ein guter Schritt war. Sie mussten es. Das hat nix mit wollen zu tun. So hoffe verstehst jetzt was ich meine.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



Ich weiß schon was DU meinst aber finde es trotzdem nicht lächerlich und es betrifft ja auch nicht alle Server.

Lassen wir das, führt zu nichts produktivem hier auf kleinigkeiten rum zu reiten.
Denk Dir einfach das die Aussage auf mich persönlich gemünzt war, finde die Zusammenlegung gut und fertig. (Meine persönliche Ansicht)


----------



## Niko78 (20. Januar 2009)

BornPsycho schrieb:


> Warum ist es denn dann lächerlich zusammen zu legen? Soll ein wenig gefüllter Server einfach weiter existieren, womit man Gefahr läuft das diese Spieler gehen weil sie niemanden zum Questen finden? Was wäre denn Dein Lösungsvorschlag gewesen für z.B. Titus?
> Gar nichts los kann man ja nicht sagen, auf Aries war gut was los und auf Asgard so wieso, letzterer wurd eja auch mit keinem anderen Server zusammengelegt (weil einziger RP-PVP Server).
> FC hat den Tatsachen ins Auge gesehen und die von vielen Spielern gewünschte Zusammenlegung gemeistert.
> Ist doch alles bestens
> ...



Klar hat FC den Wünschen der Spieler, mit der Zusammenlegung entsprochen, einfach deshalb weil gar kein anderer Weg übrig geblieben ist.
Ich glaube, hier dreht man sich manchmal bisschen im Kreis und verdreht die Tatsachen. 
Zuviele Server - Zuwenig Spieler. Um daraus noch was zu machen = Server zusammen legen, damit die wenigen Server so halbwegs ausgelastet sind. 
Lächerlich ist das sicher nicht, eher traurig das FC es halt wieder mal nicht hinbekommen hat ein bisschen mehr als ein Nischenspiel auf dem Markt zu werfen.


----------



## Healor (20. Januar 2009)

Gibts schon einen festen Termin für die Charaktertransfers?


----------



## erwo (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo,



Niko78 schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass DAoC noch mehr Spieler als AoC hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann solltest Du dich einfach informieren, statt hier (falsche) Vermutungen anzustellen.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Pacster (21. Januar 2009)

erwo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wo soll er sich denn informieren? Funcom gibt doch seitdem der Testmonat von AoC vorbei ist swoeit ich weiß genau aus dem Grund keine Spielerzahlen mehr bekannt....und das die nicht mehr annähernd die Spielerzahlen haben wie direkt bei Release, das sieht auch ein Blinder mit nem Krückstock.


----------



## Niko78 (21. Januar 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Wo soll er sich denn informieren? Funcom gibt doch seitdem der Testmonat von AoC vorbei ist swoeit ich weiß genau aus dem Grund keine Spielerzahlen mehr bekannt....und das die nicht mehr annähernd die Spielerzahlen haben wie direkt bei Release, das sieht auch ein Blinder mit nem Krückstock.



Genau so ist es. ^^
Ich glaube in diesem Thread würde man glücklicher sein, wenn man mal am Boden der Tatsachen bleibt. Fanboys bejubeln das Spiel und die Gegner sagen - ist für die Tonne.
AoC hat sicher auch für längere Zeit Spieler, einfach deshalb, weil es viele Uraltgames gibt, die bis heute leben.
Was mich hier immer stört ist die Meinung, dass AoC eh so gelungen ist, eh so gut ist, eh so viele Spieler habt. Vielleicht das Ganze mal neutral angehen und nur mehr Threads aufmachen wo es um Fragen oder Probleme ingame geht und den Rest weglassen. ^^


----------



## erwo (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo,



Pacster schrieb:


> Wo soll er sich denn informieren? Funcom gibt doch seitdem der Testmonat von AoC vorbei ist swoeit ich weiß genau aus dem Grund keine Spielerzahlen mehr bekannt....und das die nicht mehr annähernd die Spielerzahlen haben wie direkt bei Release, das sieht auch ein Blinder mit nem Krückstock.



Die daoc Live Userzahlen sind relativ einfach herauszufinden, bei AOC ist es mit den
/who tool etwas aufwendiger, aber auch kein allzu grosses Hinderniss, schon hat man
einen groben Überblickt (und Gewissheit das das was er behauptet nicht stimmt.)


Gruss,
erwo


----------



## erwo (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo,



Pacster schrieb:


> Wo soll er sich denn informieren? Funcom gibt doch seitdem der Testmonat von AoC vorbei ist swoeit ich weiß genau aus dem Grund keine Spielerzahlen mehr bekannt....und das die nicht mehr annähernd die Spielerzahlen haben wie direkt bei Release, das sieht auch ein Blinder mit nem Krückstock.



Die daoc Live Userzahlen sind relativ einfach herauszufinden, bei AOC ist es mit den
/who tool etwas aufwendiger, aber auch kein allzu grosses Hinderniss, schon hat man
einen groben Überblickt (und Gewissheit das das was er behauptet nicht stimmt.)


Gruss,
erwo


----------



## La Saint (21. Januar 2009)

BornPsycho schrieb:


> ...
> Zum Schluss nur kurz was zu den Vergleichen, die hier häufiger angestellt werden bezüglich der Spielerzahlen. Wenn man als Publischer ein Spiel ab 18 herausbringt ist einem schon bewußt das man nicht die Spielerzahl erreicht wie ein Game das ab 12 freigegeben ist
> 
> 
> ...



Dir ist doch hoffentlich klar, das die Angabe 18+ für das Spiel ein reiner Marketing-Gag ist?

Entscheidend bei der Planung der Marketingstrategien ist nicht der europäische, sondern der amerikanische Markt. Und obwohl die Amerikaner prüder und in sexuellen Dingen neurotischer als irgend jemand anders auf der Welt sind, gilt gerade hier die Devise: sex sells. Das ist die übliche amerikanische Heuchelei von das Eine sagen und das Andere tun. Die Aussage, ein Spiel ist nur für Leute über 18, weil das Spiel "nudity" enthält, läßt voraussehbar jeden männlichen Amerikaner ab sagen wir 12 Jahren zum Händler seines Vertrauens rennen. 

Damit hat man die gleiche Zielgruppe angesprochen wie bei WoW, nur über eine andere Schiene. Die Alterskontrolle bei dem Spiel ist folgerichtig auch nur ein Witz. Ich selbst hab hier letztes Jahr eine kleine Anleitung gepostet, wie man jederzeit ohne Altersnachweis AoC spielen kann. 

Der Sex-Trick wäre die perfekte Kür gewesen, hätte Funcom nicht bei der Pflicht jämmerlich versagt. Zu hohe Hardwareanforderungen, Bugs bis hin zur Unspielbarkeit und nicht vorhandene Basics haben die Kids wieder zurück zu ihren alten Games getrieben. Und geben wir zu, eine WoW-Nachtelfe sieht halbnackt auch nicht so übel aus. Auch wenn sie im Gegensatz zu den AoC-Females noch einen knappen BH trägt und die Brüste nicht nachwippen, wenn man die Elfe vom Tisch springen läßt.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Imzane (21. Januar 2009)

Ich werd mich hier mal auch wieder einbauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann nicht von AoC bei Release reden da ich das Spiel nicht mal ein ganzes Monat besitzte. Das einzige was ich zu der derzeitigen Situation von AoC sagen kann ist, dass mir das Spiel gefällt. Die Welt ist groß, Grafik ist prächtig und die musische Untermahlung ist einzigartig. Da ich nicht auf einem PvP Server spiele kann ich keine genauen Aussagen treffen was die Klassenbalance angeht, im PvE scheint aber balancetechnisch alles in Ordnung zu sein.

Mir machts Spaß und mein Server ist auch ganz schön voll (Crom). Daher interessiert es mich absolut nicht, das die meisten "neutralen" Beobachter sagen, es ist nix los, Server sind leer etc. 

Werd auch verlängern, hab mir ein tolles DX10 Video angschaut, das einem richtig Lust darauf macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1X_zeFs9_4

^ Hier das Video für alle die es interessiert.

Mfg und ich bin weg, DoW2 Beta spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (21. Januar 2009)

La schrieb:


> Und geben wir zu, eine WoW-Nachtelfe sieht halbnackt auch nicht so übel aus.


 

LOL

..der war geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten ist dem eigentlich nicht viel hinzuzufügen - es ist halt nun mal so dass Games zensiert werden, ebenso wie Filme - ob man das nun als "Marketing - Gag" sieht ...ka ...das würde sich dann ja auf alle zensierten/indizierten/geschnittenen Filme/Games beziehen, oder? Sicher ist das  auch Teil der Strategie einiger Produzenten. Und wenn man etwas, wie ne Alterskontrolle umgehen will gibts da immer Mittel und Wege - der Einfachste ist wohl im Markt Leute anzusprechen ob sie einem das Game kaufen oder Verwandte/Freunde/Eltern.....(idR scheint das auch OFT der Fall zu sein)

_Letztens kam iwo auch ne Reportage, da haben sie 2 16jährige ins KAufhaus gestellt und die sollten Leute ansprechen ab 18 Software fü sie durch die Kasse zu bringen..da gab es genug dies gemacht haben, und die dies gemacht haben kamen aus ALLEN Altersgruppen..._

LG


----------



## Pacster (21. Januar 2009)

Imzane schrieb:


> Werd auch verlängern, hab mir ein tolles DX10 Video angschaut, das einem richtig Lust darauf macht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das beste an dem Video ist eigentlich das Schlusswort: Going live soon!
Gut das "soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon" ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff ist. ;-)


----------



## Healor (21. Januar 2009)

Healor schrieb:


> Gibts schon einen festen Termin für die Charaktertransfers?



Weiss das keiner?

Keine Angst, wenn ich meine Antwort habe stör ich schon nicht weiter bei eurem geflame  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hat sich erledigt.

CHARAKTERTRANSFERS SIND VERFÜGBAR!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## none the less (21. Januar 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Das beste an dem Video ist eigentlich das Schlusswort: Going live soon!
> Gut das "soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon" ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff ist. ;-)




Der neue Gamedirector wurde nicht ohne Grund eingestellt. Mit diesem Vorgehen sollte Vertrauen zu den zahlenden Kunden wieder aufgebaut werden und bis jetzt wurde vieles Versprochene auch umgesetzt, deswegen ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass in nächster Zeit directx 10 von den Test-servern auf die Live-server gepatched wird.


----------



## erwo (22. Januar 2009)

Hi,



none schrieb:


> Der neue Gamedirector wurde nicht ohne Grund eingestellt. Mit diesem Vorgehen sollte Vertrauen zu den zahlenden Kunden wieder aufgebaut werden und bis jetzt wurde vieles Versprochene auch umgesetzt, deswegen ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass in nächster Zeit directx 10 von den Test-servern auf die Live-server gepatched wird.



War ja für Ende Januar angekündigt, bin schon sehr gespannt drauf,
vielleicht kommts ja am 28.01.?

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Tiegars (22. Januar 2009)

erwo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich weiss echt nicht was ihr mit dem DX10 habt. Die sollen mal die anderen Bugs fixen die uralt sind. Wäre viel besser. Ich kann auf DX10 verzichten wen das andere wenigstens stimmt.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## corpescrust (22. Januar 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Das beste an dem Video ist eigentlich das Schlusswort: Going live soon!
> Gut das "soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon" ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff ist. ;-)




Das wundert mich jetzt aber 

Ich dachte du würdest sagen "tolles Video,sieht gut aus "

Statt dessen eine Stichelei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das muss ich erstmal verarbeiten.



Zum Thema
Ich glaub nicht das der Patch noch diesen Monat kommt.
Am 16.1 wurden die zwei neuen Innis auf die Testserver gespielt.
Glaube nicht das die zwei Wochen später schon auf die Live-Server kommen,


----------



## Pacster (22. Januar 2009)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Das wundert mich jetzt aber
> 
> Ich dachte du würdest sagen "tolles Video,sieht gut aus "
> 
> ...



Wieso sollte ich denn was sagen, was ich nicht meine? Das Video lebt von Musik und Sonnenaufgängen....ähnliche Videos gibt es auch von WoW...und das Spiel ist bekanntlich 4 Jahre alt. Das Video ist qualitativ viel zu bescheiden als das da irgendwas toll aussehen könnte. Ich hatte jedenfalls die AoC Grafik(OHNE DX10!!) besser in Erinnerung als das was ich da in dem Video sehe...sorry.


----------



## Donmo (22. Januar 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Ich weiss echt nicht was ihr mit dem DX10 habt. Die sollen mal die anderen Bugs fixen die uralt sind. Wäre viel besser. Ich kann auf DX10 verzichten wen das andere wenigstens stimmt.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars


Ach komm, gerade du bist drauf rumgeritten, dass es auf der Verpackung steht und nicht im Spiel ist. Irgendwo müssen sie ja mal anfangen. 
Und welche uralten Bugs meinst du genau?


----------



## La Saint (22. Januar 2009)

Süß ^^

Im buffed-Forum hat sich die Reihenfolge der Spieleforen geändert. Die Reihenfolge ist jetzt

WoW
Warhammer
HdRO
AoC
Diablo3
MMO-Allgemein

HdRO und AoC haben also die Plätze getauscht. Was will buffed.de uns damit sagen?

Alphabetisch ist die Reihenfolge definitiv nicht. Es kann auch kein Ranking der Spielegrafik sein. Was spiegelt sich in dieser Reihenfolge also wieder? Sollte man wirklich einen Retry wagen bei einem Spiel, das sich kurz vor dem Auffangbecken für die Exoten befindet? Der Rubrik MMO-Allgemein. Fragen über Fragen.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Imzane (22. Januar 2009)

Wen interessiert bitteschön die Reihenfolge der MMO's hier im buffed "Forum"?

Naja, egal. Ich halt mich raus, ich hab schon gesagt das mir AoC gefällt und hab keinen Bock das Spiel zu "verteidigen" oder sonst irgendwas, ich dachte ein Forum sollte eine Diskussionsplattform für Menschen sein, und wie wir alle wissen hat jeder Mensch andere Ansichten, hier rumzuzanken ob das Spiel jetzt einen Retry wert scheint ja wirklich sinnlos zu sein. 

Die die daran denken wieder anzufangen sollen halt warten bis die Option des testspielens für Leute mit älteren Accounts möglich wird, wenn man das nicht abwarten kann, holt euch einen Buddy Key oder kauft euch halt eine Gamercard oder aktiviert das Spiel wieder für 1 Monat. 

Mehr gibts nicht zu sagen.


----------



## erwo (22. Januar 2009)

Hi,



La schrieb:


> Im buffed-Forum hat sich die Reihenfolge der Spieleforen geändert. Die Reihenfolge ist jetzt



Nunja, und in .de ist die "Bild" - Zeitung die meisstverkaufte Tageszeitung,
steht also an erster Stelle, noch Fragen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Tiegars da hast Du völlig Recht, aber neben DX10 sind ja auch eine Single Player Instanz
und eine Gruppen Instanz geplant, deswegen schon eher, also abseits der Raids noch paar
Dungeons.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Donmo (22. Januar 2009)

La schrieb:


> HdRO und AoC haben also die Plätze getauscht. Was will buffed.de uns damit sagen?
> 
> Alphabetisch ist die Reihenfolge definitiv nicht. Es kann auch kein Ranking der Spielegrafik sein. Was spiegelt sich in dieser Reihenfolge also wieder? Sollte man wirklich einen Retry wagen bei einem Spiel, das sich kurz vor dem Auffangbecken für die Exoten befindet? Der Rubrik MMO-Allgemein. Fragen über Fragen.


Da kommt wieder der Verschwörungstheoretiker in ihm durch.
Mal ganz nüchtern betrachtet: Dadurch, dass es jetzt eine Zeile weiter unten steht, wird das Spiel weder besser noch schlechter. 
Kein Spieler wird sich deshalb für oder gegen AoC entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was bitte ist daran so schlimm ein Exot im MMO-Bereich zu sein?


----------



## Healor (22. Januar 2009)

Oh nein, AoC und Hdro haben die Plätze vertauscht... Frechheit, ich kündige SOFORT meinen AoC Account  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also ne sorry... wenn man was zu meckern finden will findet man immer was auch wenn es noch so unwichtig ist. Von mir aus könnten sie das komplette AoC Forum bei Buffed löschen (ich würde es sogar wirklich begrüßen)

Und ich sage mal wieder was ich schon 100x gesagt habe:

*Wer interesse an AoC hat der sollte es selbst testen und/oder auf die Meinungen von Spielern hören die DERZEIT einen aktiven Account haben! Es gibt Buddykeys und eine Testversion! Im Laden bekommt man das Spiel für 30&#8364;, wenn nicht sogar billiger!*


----------



## Irn-Bru (22. Januar 2009)

Ich bin auch am überlegen meinen Account zu reaktivieren, hab kurz nach release angefangen. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich auf Aries weiterspielen möchte. Was man da so im offiziellen Aoc forum liest,ist teilweise schon echt krank. Abfarmerei an den spwanpunkten(die mal wohl nicht mehr auswählen kann) Intrigen die so weit gehen das gezielt einzelen Spieler vom Server genannt werden sollen. Absolut beschränktes niveau im Chat, beleidigungen auf unterster Ebene. Und wenn man nicht den großen allianzen angehört hat mal wohl nix zu lachen...siehe Waypoint Abfarmerei.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich betreibe gerne PvP,allerdings hört es irgednwo auch auf. Wo ich damals angefangen habe, gabs auch viel Flamerei und pubertäres gebrabbel. Jeder der noch die Gilde ANG kennt weiss wovon ich rede......aber was da jetzt abgeht ist nicht mehr normal.

Wenn ich den Account reaktiviere werde ich mir das mal ein bisschen ansehen auf Aries und ggf. auf Mitra wechseln. Wobei ich dann aber nicht weiss wie das so mit dem PvP auf Aries ist, ist halt ein PvE server. Allerdings scheint das Klima dort wesentlich besser zu sein,wenn man sich so das Mitraforum durchliest.


----------



## Chillblain (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich spiele ziemlich viel Online nach meiner Arbeit. Und lese sehr viel hier in den Foren da ich außer Warhammer (bin nicht so PvP orientiert) WoW und LotRO spiele. WoW raiden mit Gilde und LotRO als Entspannung und zum gemütlichen Questen. Nachdem ich dann mal hier im AoC Forum las wie sch... und unspielbar doch AoC wäre, war ehrlich gesagt meine Neugier geweckt. So habe ich mir das Spiel einfach mal gekauft und installiert.

Das ist nun 7 Tage her. Nun suche ich krampfhaft bach den Fehlern die heir immer wieder angeführt werden. Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist das bei einigen Quests ab und an ein Satz noch in der falschen Sprache auftaucht. ( Macht mir aber nichts aus da wir in unserem Betrieb auch viel Englisch benutzen ) Ich denke das wird bestimmt mal behoben ist aber jetzt aus meiner sicht kein großer Fehler. Ansonsten finde ich die Grafik auf Hoch und in den Erweiterten Optionen alles auf höchste Stufe gestellt ganz OK Spiele auf 1600x1050 weit. Die Fortbewegung ist flüssig und mit 60 FPS noch ganz gut. Die LAtenz liegt bei 38 was ich auch OK finde. 

Die Kampfoptionen funktionieren alle ich kann ohne Probleme jeden Schlag und auch die Combos ausführen. Quests kann man Problemlos annehmen und Abgeben. Laufen Klettern und schwimmen geht auch. Genauso wie Köpfe abtrennen und Gegner verstümmeln. Ander Chars sind auch Unterwegs und bewegen sich ebenfalls flüssig. Sind vom Gefühl her auch recht viele Unterwegs. ( Was ja auch mit der Serverzusammenlegung bzweckt werden sollte. ) Ich lese nun alles möglich immer hin und her Spiel ist Müll Spiel ist gut. Aber wo sind denn die schweren Fehler in dem Spiel. Ich habe keine Abstürze auch wenn ich mich noch so anstreneg und im Hintergrung noch anderen Kram starte.  Es gibt bestimmt Dinge die Ungewohnt sind aber das sind keine Fehler z.B. kleines Inventar meht Taschen wären besser. Oder das Kampfsystem ist am Anfang sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig da der Typ da auf dem Bildschirm nicht alleine Kämpft man muss echt was tun, nicht nur Rechtsklick und der kämpft und ab und an mal ne andere Taste drücken. Ne man muss ja wircklich immer alles drücken nach der Eingewöhnung finde ich das absolut unschlagbar. Da es wircklich Spaß macht und auch vom Gefühl her mehr Action ins Spiel bringt. Aber wo zum Teufel sind die schlimmen Fehler. Achso DX10 wäre natürlich toll sieht bei LotRO um einges besser aus als DX9 mal sehen wen es bei AoC kommt. 

Ich bin weiß Gott kein Fanboy von einem Spiel und möchte auch nicht AoC über den grünen Klee loben aber wenn es wircklich so Fehlerhaft war (was ich ohne zweifel glaube) dann scheinen die ne Menge repariert zu haben. Deshabl mal meine Bitte nennt doch mal die Bugs damit man das nachvollziehen kann.

Und zur Firmenpolitik von Funcom kann ich nach 6 Tagen nichts sagen hatte noch keinen Kontakt mit denen aber es fällt oft auf das wir in Deutschland Dinge ganz anders betrachten wie Amis. Arbeite selber bei einem, wenn da was nicht läuft oder Mist ist werfen die mal ein paar Verantwortliche raus und besetzen Stellen neu, schreiben das in die Medien und versprechen es besser zu machen. Wenn sich was tut wird denen vergeben und alles ist wieder schön. Wir sind da viel Nachtragender und Negativer. Einmal kacke immer kacke egal was gemacht wird. Am besten noch ne Entschädigung. Deshalb gehen die hier lieber auf Tauchstation. Naja nur meine Meinung.


Aber wie gesagt schreibt doch bitte mal explizit die bekannten Fehler auf. Ich wills gerne mal sehen ob die wircklich noch da sind. Oder schreibt doch einfach mal was ist an dem Spiel nicht OK. ( jetzt bitte nicht wieder die jenseits Level 80 Content Story, war bei WoW 2005 auch nicht so berauschend ab 60 und bei LotRO ab 50 auch nicht so doll ) Aber alle haben gemerkt ups das wollen die Kunden und haben angefangen ihre Kundschaft damit zu versorgen. WoW ist da nach 4 Jahren kein Vergleich mehr die hatten genug Zeit. Und LotRO hat jetzt mit Moria auch viel dazu gepackt. Und ich denke das Funcom weiß da müssen wir handeln und Raid Inis bauen. Und es sollen ja auch zwei neue kommen wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe. 

Ich wünsche alle noch einen schönen Tag und viel Spaß bei Ihren Spielen.


----------



## Irn-Bru (22. Januar 2009)

habe mich entschieden meinen Account zu reaktivieren. Patchen ging recht fix und nach paar Minuten konnte ich loslegen. Leider bestätigten sich meine Vermutungen in Bezug auf Aries. Ich bin mit meinem Char bisschen durch die Gegend gelaufen und wollte ein paar mobs killen um mich wieder einzugewöhnen. Nur leider kam ich nicht weit da eine 6 Gruppe Spieler rumlief und mich killte. Ok dachte ich mir, ist halt ein PvP Server, warst zu falschen Zeit am falschen Ort. Ich also am Waypoint gespawnt und wer war da? genau die 6er Gruppe die dort schon auf mich wartete....das ging 3 mal so, danach hatte ich die Schnauze voll und ging off. Und was ich da in den paar Minuten im globalchat lesen mußte war echt unglaublich, hohles dummes gebrabbel,gespamme und es wurde sich beleidigt und beschimpft auch vor rechtsradikalen Sprüchen wimmelte es nur so......

Sry Leute.....nicht FC ist an dem Spielemangel schuld sondern die geistig behinderte community auf Aries....das ist so unglaublich das mir echt die Worte fehlen...In sehr vielen Foren liest man das aus diesen Gründen sehr viele mit Aoc aufgehört haben(ich würde mal sagen die meisten deswegen).......Auf Aries herrscht Anarchie...selbst vor Gm hat keiner Respekt...die werden beleidigt und beschimpft echt unfassbar. Selbst wenn ein GM im Globalchat zur Ordnung ruft wird er nur ausgelacht und beschimpft.


Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen alle Chars auf Mitra zu transen....und ich kann nur JEDEM empfehlen das gleiche zu tun, wenn er seinen Account reaktivieren möchte.


----------



## sgt.dreamer (23. Januar 2009)

Hab meinen account auch reaktiviert heute. Ich bin positiv überrascht. Ich hab gedacht ich spiele nen anderes Spiel. Werde dem Spiel jetzt nochmal eine Chance geben. Der neue Gamedirector scheint siene Sache besser zu machen als der alte ^^

Also an alle die AoC Zuhause haben gebt dem Spiel nochmal eine Chance. Es hat sich sehr viel geändert und vorallem die Performence ist erheblich gestiegen. Der bald kommende Content (unter anderem DX10) scheint vielversprechend zu sein. Achja und diesmal kommt DX 10 tatsächlich ist ja bereits aufm live test server ^^


----------



## Firesign (23. Januar 2009)

Gruß @ Tiegars

inzwischen bin ich von AoC über WAR wieder hin zu WoW. Wieso?

AoC "durchgespielt" innerhalb von 3 Monaten - was ging - d. h. am Anfang alles verbugt und sehr
viele Anläufe auf die Bosse - d.h. endcontent durchgespielt (Bosse hatten de Ja vu Erlebnis durch WoW)
danach ging meine Gilde einheitlich zu

WAR

Alles Content durchgespielt - Server lags - Server Crashs - z. Zt. werden die Angreifer / Verteidiger 
auf jeweils 250 limitiert - naja - so gehts auch.

Wieder zurück auf Wow - viele haben gesagt - ich habe keinen Bock mehr auf MMO: Folge - 
die Gilde hat sich komplett aufgelöst (bisher) - WOTLK wird wohl auch so um die 3 Monate 
content bieten - danach... Vielleicht auch gar keinen Bock mehr auf MMO...


----------



## Tiegars (23. Januar 2009)

Donmo schrieb:


> Ach komm, gerade du bist drauf rumgeritten, dass es auf der Verpackung steht und nicht im Spiel ist. Irgendwo müssen sie ja mal anfangen.
> Und welche uralten Bugs meinst du genau?



Moin,

klar weil man nicht was verspricht und es auf die Verpackung schreibt was nicht drin ist. Das ist eine Kundentäuschung. Darum sollten sie es auf den Zustand bringen wie es auch damals Publiziert wurde. Aber für mich hat es keine Priorität. Ich bin der Meinung das die Grundlegende Dinge funktionieren müssen die bis heute nicht gehen. Und da sind wir beim Thema Bugs. Ich hab echt kein Bock dir alle Bugs aufzuzählen sonst bin 2 Tage am schreiben. Kannst gerne alle nachlesen auf der offiziellen Seite unter Bugs Woche XY. Ich gebe dir aber paar schöne Beispiele. 

1.Villa Camillius oder wie die heisst muss man ein Alchemikasten zerstöhren. Und das geht nicht immer. Wen man mit dem Necro das macht muss man es 3-4 mal machen bis es geht. Der Alchmeikasten kann man nicht mit Magier kaputt machen. Das wurde schon letztes Jahr egmeldet und bis heute nicht gefixt der Bug ist uralt. Gehe ich aber mit meinem Bärshami rein klappt es wunderbar beim ersten mal.

2. Wiederbeleben beim Bärshami geht nicht immer. War schon letztes Jahr so. Gibt immer wieder Situationen wo ich Mitspieler nicht wiederbeleben kann. Keiner vertseht wieso. Beim POM gehts beim Bärshami nicht. Hatte es das letzte mal im August in der Ini in Wilde Lande. Und gestern ist es mir wieder passiert im Hauptsystem. 

3. Items im Bankfach oder Taschen werden nicht angezeigt. Entweder es entsteht eine Schachbrettgrafik oder einfach nur grün. Ist uralter Bug immer noch nicht gefixt.

4.Juwelenschleifer werden beim erlernen der neuen Rezepte nicht angezeigt man muss reloggen. Ist uralter Bug. 

Ich könnte jetzt Stundenlang Bugs aufzählen aber das gibts bei jedem SPiel. Was mich aber viel mehr stöhrt das alte Sachen immer noch nicht behoben werden aber stattdessen neuer Content und neue Dinge eingebracht wewrden. Ich finde das die Grundlegende DInge funtkionieren müssen wie Grafik darstellung,FUnktionen wie Wiederbeleben,Reiten usw..

Bugs in den Quests gibts immer die sind nicht so schlimm aber das andere schon. Weil mit dem wird jeder SPieler konfrontiert.

Oder schau dir mal die Lokalisierung an. Die Menüs sind nicht mal lokalisiert. Wie lange gibt es das Spiel schon? Das sind Dinge die der Benutzer sofort sieht. Und das macht schlechten 
Eindruck. Da müssten sie schon mal hinarbeiten.

Was AOC einfach fehlt ist ein richtiger PVP Content. Das PVP ist meiner Meinung nach nicht brauchbar.

Noch ein Wort an alle Neuen die meinen wie schön und geil das Spiel sei. Ihr wart nicht dabei seit dem Anfang. Ausserdem sieht man die Dinge mit einem anderen Augen wen man eine Zeit lang gespielt hat. Ihr könnt noch nicht mitreden wie diejenige die schon lange dabei sind.


Schlusswort:
Ich habe mit AOC wieder angefangen und bereue es im Moment nicht. Mir macht es im Moment Spass ist wieder mal eine Abwechslung zu WAR. Die Grafik ist einfach nur geil. Und die Musik erst die ist traumhaft. Ausserdem sind gewissen Dungeons ganz lustitg. Und wen man eine gute Gruppe findet dann kann sich sehr amüsieren. Durch die Serverzusammenlegung hat sich auf Mitra die Spielerzahl so gesteigert das richtig was los ist. Ich switche immer bissel hin und her und so sehe ich die Vor-Nachteile beider Spiele. Habe zwar mein WAR Account auf Eis gelegt aber vielleicht erneure ich ihn wieder beim nächsten grossen Patch. Mit dem will ich sagen dass das ein ansporn an den Hersteller sein soll. 

Mich stöhren noch viele Dinge die ich finde müssten einfach mal langsam in Ordnung gebracht werden. Habe einfach das Gefühl das bei FC die nicht wissen was die linke Hand und die rechte tun. Einfach alles bissel unkoordiniert. Das ist meine Meinung. Die CM geben sich mühe und versuchen das Schiff in den richtigen Hafen zu fahren. Hoffe es gelingt ihnen. Und an alle Fanboys legt mal bissel eure rosarote Brille ab und seht mal das Spiel objektiv.

Ich empfehle einfach den Leuten schaut es euch an. gefällts euch dann jut wen ned kündigt den Account. Ganz einfach. Wie bei jedem MMO. Und da es im Moment eh günstig ist macht es auch nix wen man mal paar Euros in den Sand gesetzt hat.

So in diesem Sinne.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Donmo (24. Januar 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Und da sind wir beim Thema Bugs. Ich hab echt kein Bock dir alle Bugs aufzuzählen sonst bin 2 Tage am schreiben. Kannst gerne alle nachlesen auf der offiziellen Seite unter Bugs Woche XY. Ich gebe dir aber paar schöne Beispiele.
> 
> 1.Villa Camillius oder wie die heisst muss man ein Alchemikasten zerstöhren. Und das geht nicht immer. Wen man mit dem Necro das macht muss man es 3-4 mal machen bis es geht. Der Alchmeikasten kann man nicht mit Magier kaputt machen. Das wurde schon letztes Jahr egmeldet und bis heute nicht gefixt der Bug ist uralt. Gehe ich aber mit meinem Bärshami rein klappt es wunderbar beim ersten mal.
> 
> ...


Danke, jetzt weiß ich zumindest, worauf du dich beziehst.
Ich habe keine Magierklasse gespielt, daher ist Nummer 1 wohl komplett an mir vorbeigegangen. Sowohl mit POM als auch Barbar ging es bisher jedes Mal.
Mein Kumpel spielt Bärschami und hatte den 2ten Bug noch nicht (zum Glück).
Den dritten von dir aufgezählten Bug kennt wohl jeder, der Age of Conan spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bug 4 ist mir nicht aufgefallen beim Juwelenschleifen. Kann aber auch Zufall gewesen sein.

So wie es aussieht kann man (je nachdem welche Klasse man spielt) auch Glück haben mit den Bugs, so ist mir nach dem Reaktivieren nur der Anzeigebug noch aufgefallen.
Bis auf das Wiederbeleben und die Villa sind es zum Glück keine schwerwiegenden. Mal schauen wie lange es dauert, bis sie vollends behoben sind.
PS: Ich glaube, dass englische Questtexte noch im Spiel vorhanden sein werden, wenn die Server heruntergefahren werden. Wer will wetten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corona_ (11. Februar 2009)

Ich reihe mich ein in die Reihe der "Retry-Freunde". 

Ich hatte AOC zum Release gekauft. Damals auch noch für 50,-€. Ich war hellauf begeistert. Es war geil! Wirklich!
Ich hab damals nach 1-2 Monaten nicht aufgehört, weil mir wie anderen der content gefehlt hat, sondern vielmehr weil
ich durch meine wow-aktivitäten 2 jahre bis BC komplett sehr geprägt war.

AOC war damals schon was ganz anderes. Sei es das Universum, die Rassen, Klassen und und und.

Wow hab ich für mich total überspielt.. ich hänge/hing mit meinem 75er Char derzeit in Nordend am questen und
fühle mich als würde ich akkord arbeiten. 700 Quests von 70 - 80 - Ne danke ;-)

Ich werde in keinem Fall eine wow-AOC oder WAR diskussion anfangen. Gespielt hab ich alle spiele.
Irgendwas hab ich vermisst damals bei aoc.. ka was, vielleicht auch nur das heimatgefühl dass mir wow zur classiczeit vermittelt hat.
Wow ist für mich gestorben in den letzten wochen. zuviel wurde geändert, klassenspez. sachen verallgemeinert usw.usw.

Am Wochenende noch über AOC gelacht aus scheiss einfach mal ausm bauch raus wieder installiert, gepatched und auf einmal
zurück in Tortage und nen heiden spass an der realistischen grafik - nicht an jeder ecke muss ich nem goblin auf nem chopper oder
fliegenden Teppich begegnen und und und... keine angst wow ist schon auch ein gutes spiel keine frage. aber ich kanns halt nicht mehr sehen.

Auf jeden Fall bin ich nun zurück in Hyboria, mit viel freude und elan.. es freut mich vieles sehr und ich hoffe es wächst wieder was zusammen.
Tendenziell habe ich derzeit ein gutes gefühl da man momentan auf jedem Portal von leuten liest, die zurück kehren.. mich freut es denn
AOC war stark in vielen punkten. Die hater ausgeschlossen die sind nie zurfieden.. aber es ist nunmal eine alternative zu den anderen mmos.
es schlägt ja auch in eine andere kerbe.

Viel spass soweit =) Just my 2 cents




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (11. Februar 2009)

Ich schätze 80% der AoCler haben mal gerne WOW gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na jedenfalls viel Spass und so bei AoC.

LG Dave


----------

